# Why don’t you wear a mask?



## Porthos (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
					

Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.




					www.npr.org
				



You are not asked to wear it forever, it will save lives,


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 8, 2020)

My glasses get fogged up!

I wear one where required.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...



Another easily fooled lemming, masks doesn't stop the virus from going through.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't own a mask and don't wear a mask. I also refuse to wear a seat belt if I feel it is unwarranted and I don't wash my hands by the minute nor do I use sanitizers.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...


Don't be stupider than you have to be, Son.

There are dozens of tests on this.  Here's one.









						Scientists test which face covering style best protects against the coronavirus
					

Researchers say one type of face covering does the best job for protecting people from the coronavirus.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 8, 2020)

It fogs up my glases and it isn't needed.
Besides Fauci told me not to.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 8, 2020)

Not driving your car could save lives too.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 8, 2020)

Comply, comply, comply.  First its masks, then it will be a vaccine, then it will be a chip in the right hand or forehead.  No thanks.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...




People aren't being "asked" to wear it, they are being required to .

And requiring this for 40 years or however long it takes to make a vaccine is a pretty long time.   What will be done with all the stadiums and crowded nightclubs, subway cars, etc., in the mean time.

IMHO, people will forget about this after the election if Sleepy Joe gets in.   Removing the mask requirement is the strategy the libs have to revive the economy under Biden.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> *Why don’t you wear a mask?*


So you'll ask why I don't wear one?

I just love people who link to articles written by authors who don't know themselves and whom must quote supporting source material to advance their agenda.

I just coughed on my keyboard and tried to send you a virus by PM.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

This is what masks are for


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


Why are you so worried about ME wearing a mask???

Is it because you're worried that YOU wearing a mask won't protect you (meaning that MASKS DON'T WORK)???


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 8, 2020)

During the Spanish flu there was a group of folks in San Francisco mainly but they had spread all over parts of the country and they called themselves the no mask brigade....

They were scorned for not wearing masks and kicked out of mercantile's and restaurants....Bars excepted them so that is were they congregated.....oddly enough only a few of these scofflaws had contracted the flu but the angst they caused was as bad as today....

Funny how time moves on but nothing really changes....

Personally I hate wearing a mask but I do so when I go into stores and offices to make the people working there feel more comfortable....my dentist requires one and so does my doctor and barber....

So just put one on in those situations and we will survive it...we will get passed this....we had better because a conflict with China is coming and that will not be a war "over there" it will be here too....a mask will be the least of your worries and so will covid.....

Its time to get real and toughen up America.....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 8, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Porthos said:
> ...



I posted at least 10 published papers on Masks, you leftists IGNORED it!

Which is bigger, .125 microns (Virus) or .30 microns (N95 mask)

Kindly take your ignorance with you.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2020)

I wear a mask when required. No one ever claimed masks were 100% effective, but they do *reduce *your risk.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...



I'm doing my part to help the rest of the herd reach "herd immunity."

One of the facts that leftardz (like you?) can not seem to grasp is the fact that "the herd" can not reach the point of "herd immunity" without significant exposure to the disease they are trying to develop an immunity against.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...


The only problem with your emotive illogical conclusion is it is not just an issue between Democrats and Republicans, oh it is for yous Trumpets because you make an issue out of anything to cover for your fearless leader..


----------



## Camp (Jul 8, 2020)

History will define the Trump base of support particularly selfish, enabled, greedy, ignorant, vile, and stupid for waging battles over wearing face masks.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 8, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...


And don't forget to hurdle the dead and kick the dying.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> This is what masks are for




LIAR AND FOOL:  those images are only showing IR heat from the outbreath, say nothing of the ability to catch abnd trap visuses and they all still showed shit blowing out everywhere!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 8, 2020)

Camp said:


> History will define the Trump base of support particularly selfish, enabled, greedy, ignorant, vile, and stupid for waging battles over wearing face masks.


I prefer to die it has nothing to do with politics.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> My glasses get fogged up!
> 
> I wear one where required.



I hate my glasses fogging all the time when I have a mask on.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Camp said:


> History will define the Trump base of support particularly selfish, enabled, greedy, ignorant, vile, and stupid for waging battles over wearing face masks.


FO, worm.  Show us the data where other countries ordered to wear masks under threat of arrest yet their numbers still grow by leaps and bounds are faring any better.  I have friends in Spain, England, New Zealand and elsewhere that things are bad who are chased by police squads on the street under curfew and things are bad everywhere.

Things are bad in China and they lock people in their homes, and worse.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 8, 2020)

Unless an actual cure is developed, wearing a ask will not save any lives. All it does is delay the eventual spread of the virus throughout the entire population.


----------



## Camp (Jul 8, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > History will define the Trump base of support particularly selfish, enabled, greedy, ignorant, vile, and stupid for waging battles over wearing face masks.
> ...


I was referring to how people's children and grandchildren will view them.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Microscopy image taken by a friend showing fibers of N95 mask next to red circle showing size of coronavirus.


----------



## Camp (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > History will define the Trump base of support particularly selfish, enabled, greedy, ignorant, vile, and stupid for waging battles over wearing face masks.
> ...


I know people in some of those places and more so I know your full of shit.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Unless an actual cure is developed, wearing a ask will not save any lives. All it does is delay the eventual spread of the virus throughout the entire population.



Slowing the spread can be an important thing.  As of a report yesterday, 56 ICUs in Florida were at capacity, and more were within 10% of capacity.  This virus seems to spread quickly enough that slowing it is a good goal.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Camp said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Sure you do.


----------



## Camp (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


It happens when you are connected to current and former international students.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Camp said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Then you should try getting connected to your nearest electrical outlet.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> This is what masks are for



Ha ha, another misleading presentation. There are two things wrong with it, which most of you will fail to spot.


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 8, 2020)

We do it to save the ignorant, in the hopes that someday they can be redeemed by to voice of Reason. This guy never got that chance:


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> *You are not asked to wear it forever*, it will save lives,


Prove it.  

I call total bullshit.

These bastards will force masks for another year MINIMUM.  More likely FOREVER.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


I've stated very clearly my reasons based on solid scientific grounds and put the data forward. Slogans don't mean shit and are no reason to do anything unless of course you see yourself as a sheeple and try to live like one. Masks dont save anything but they do keep the drool off the front of the clothes you're wearing.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > This is what masks are for
> ...


There's nothing misleading about that


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 8, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> View attachment 360936


That's not a congruent analogy. 

A gun protects the one carrying it.  A mask does not protect the wearer, or did you forget the talking points again?


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't wear a mask because I don't have the virus and I'm not afraid of catching it. I will wear one if required to enter a store, but, like 50% of others, I'll pull it down beneath my nose so I can breathe easily.  There has been far too much flip-flopping over this politicized virus for me to believe any of the so-called "experts". The virus is real, the virus is contagious, the virus has a very low mortality rate, and the virus is being used as a political tool by the left.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

‪It’s just a few more months.‬
‪It’s just some more inmates.‬
‪It’s just a video.‬
‪It’s just a post.‬
‪It’s just an email account.‬
‪It’s just for protecting other from hate speech.‬
‪It’s just for protecting others from hurt feelings.‬
‪It’s just a large gathering but for protests.‬
‪It’s just a few violent protests.‬
‪It’s just a little micro chip.‬
‪It’s just a blood test.‬
‪It’s just a test.‬
‪It’s just a scan.‬
‪It’s just for medical information.‬
‪It’s just to store a vaccination certificate.‬
‪It’s just like a credit card.‬
‪It’s just a few places that don’t take cash.‬
‪It’s just so you can travel.‬
‪It’s just so you can get your driver’s license.‬
‪It’s just so you can vote.‬
‪It’s just mail-in voting.‬
‪It’s just a few more years.‬
‪It’s just a statue.‬
‪It’s just a monument.‬
‪It’s just a building.‬
‪It’s just a song.‬
‪It’s just a lyric.‬
‪It’s just an anthem.‬
‪It’s just a few words.‬
‪It’s just a piece of paper.‬
‪It’s just a book.‬
‪It’s just a movie.‬
‪It’s just a TV show.‬
‪It’s just a cartoon character.‬
‪It’s just a piece of cloth.‬
‪It’s just a flag.‬
‪It’s just a dog.‬
‪It’s just a clump of cells.‬
‪It’s just a fetus.‬
‪It’s just a religion.‬
‪It’s just a holiday.‬
‪It’s just the people who don’t think like we do.‬
‪Wait.....it’s not just a mask‬


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


Staying home saves lives. Not going to protests saves lives. Not driving a car saves lives. Not eat processed food saves lives. Having one lifetime sexual partner saves lives. Not swimming saves lives. Not riding a bicycle saves lives. What else could save lives, let’s start practicing it all right now.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> I don't wear a mask because I don't have the virus


How do you know you don't have it?


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 8, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Comply, comply, comply.  First its masks, then it will be a vaccine, then it will be a chip in the right hand or forehead.  No thanks.


You don't wear masks but I bet you have some super stylish tin foil hats


----------



## bendog (Jul 8, 2020)

IT'S ALL A LIE.  aLL SCIENTISTS AND DOCTORS LIE.  mAKSS ACUTALLY HELP MAKE US SICK.  DON'T TRING THE BELEACH.  DON'T WWAR A MASK.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> How do you know you don't have it?


Deductive reasoning.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Deductive reasoning.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 8, 2020)

bendog said:


> IT'S ALL A LIE.  aLL SCIENTISTS AND DOCTORS LIE.  mAKSS ACUTALLY HELP MAKE US SICK.  DON'T TRING THE BELEACH.  DON'T WWAR A MASK.


And, why can't we let individuals decide?

Because it's not about my own personal protection (the only thing I rightfully give a fuck about).  It's about protecting everyone else, at my expense.

For the first time ever, I am being forced to take precautions that SOLELY benefit strangers.

All freedom is GONE.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

I also don't wear a mask because it triggers liberal morons to no end.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Deductive reasoning.
> ...


I don't need luck, I have logic and skills.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know you don't have it?
> ...


Funny how this virus behaves like NO OTHER.

You can have it and not know.
You can spread it and not have it.
Wearing a mask does not protect you only, so you have no choice but to wear it....for the sole sake of others.
You can get the virus, and get it AGAIN (something viruses NEVER do).

This is all shaping up to be a mandate on a vaccine.  Get the shot or you are permanently quarantined and forbidden from participating in society.  It's the PERFECT segway into mandating certain medical treatment.  My body my choice can just FUCK OFF as far as these authoritarians are concerned.

This one issue may very well result in a fucking war.  I am not even joking.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...



As a rule I tell Democrats NO on everything. And to rot in hell.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This one issue may very well result in a fucking war. I am not even joking.


We know, "locked and loaded."


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 8, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Unless an actual cure is developed, wearing a ask will not save any lives. All it does is delay the eventual spread of the virus throughout the entire population.
> ...


That's crazy commie marxist BLM antifa TDS talk. SHAME


----------



## BluesLegend (Jul 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



It wasn't that long ago that Obama said government could mandate that granny not get a hip replacement because she's too old and not worth it. Here's some narcotics granny numb out until you die.


----------



## petro (Jul 8, 2020)

Some dumbass wearing a mask while driving, lol, cut me off in traffic forcing me into the shoulder. Now who exactly is selfish and risking lives?

More chances of dying at the hands of a moron behind the wheel with a cell phone, than dying of Wuhan Flu. Funny how most crappy drivers have that Coexist bumper sticker.


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


The mask does nothing except cause frustration, furthermore N95 mask reduce Oxygen 5 to 20 percent and this is life threatening


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> I don't wear a mask because I don't have the virus and I'm not afraid of catching it. I will wear one if required to enter a store, but, like 50% of others, I'll pull it down beneath my nose so I can breathe easily.  There has been far too much flip-flopping over this politicized virus for me to believe any of the so-called "experts". The virus is real, the virus is contagious, the virus has a very low mortality rate, and the virus is being used as a political tool by the left.


You walk into my place of business like that and you're gone. Refuse to leave and we'll be glad to have a cop escort you out

Because you are a danger to everyone around you


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> The mask does nothing except cause frustration, furthermore N95 mask reduce Oxygen 5 to 20 percent and this is life threatening


Complete bullshit


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> You walk into my place of business like that and you're gone.


Don't worry, I never enter gay strip clubs.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> For the first time ever, I am being forced to take precautions that SOLELY benefit strangers.



Oh the hohhor huh?

Jesus


Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You can have it and not know.



That's a fact


Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You can spread it and not have it.



You can spread it and not be sick from it. Never heard of Typhoid Mary?


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > You walk into my place of business like that and you're gone.
> ...


I don't give two shits about your lame ass insults. You stay the fuck away from me and the people I care about


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > The mask does nothing except cause frustration, furthermore N95 mask reduce Oxygen 5 to 20 percent and this is life threatening
> ...


It's true








						Stanford researchers reengineer COVID-19 face masks | Stanford News
					

Stanford engineers have developed a new type of protective face mask that can counteract the side effects of oxygen deficiency.




					news.stanford.edu
				




But in filtering those particles, N95 masks can also make it harder to breathe. Based on literature and confirmed by our measurements, N95 masks are estimated to reduce oxygen intake by anywhere from 5 percent to 20 percent. That’s significant, even for a healthy person. It can cause dizziness and lightheadedness. For healthy people, these side effects are temporary and usually not an issue. But if you are severely ill and are continuously wearing an N95 mask for several hours at a time, it can damage the lungs. For a patient in respiratory distress, it can even be life threatening. 

You may resume making firebombs


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


It would save lives if I were sick.  I'm not sick.  No lives saved.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> I don't give two shits about your lame ass insults. You stay the fuck away from me and the people I care about


Or what, tough guy? Lol.
Keyboard warrior pajama boys are funny as fuck.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I wonder why doctors and nurses aren't dropping like flies huh?

Newsflash...workers in all sorts of fields have been wearing N95 masks for 10 hours a day with no ill effects.

Stop with the bullshit

And newsflash...you can wear a friggin banadana and it will still protect others.


----------



## miketx (Jul 8, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> My glasses get fogged up!
> 
> I wear one where required.


Can't breathe.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It would save lives if I were sick. I'm not sick. No lives saved.


Unless you have been tested today and received the results today...you do NOT know that to be true


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

miketx said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > My glasses get fogged up!
> ...


Then wear a fucking face shield


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Do whatever the government tells you, they told me not to wear a mask and it was taped


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Haha, someone is triggered because the rest of us aren't paranoid bent-wrists.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 8, 2020)

Don’t want to end up like this.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Haha, someone is triggered because the rest of us aren't paranoid bent-wrists.


You friggin idiots have a death wish...doncha


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, someone is triggered because the rest of us aren't paranoid bent-wrists.
> ...


Telling that I didn't quote you in my post, but you self-identified with your predictable response. 
BTW, educated adults use question marks at the end of questions.
Think more, post less.


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


Zombies do not think all they can do is repeat government programmed lies

And eat brains because the government told them too


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> And eat brains because the government told them too


Dimwit liberal zombies think eating brains will fill the hollow space in their skulls. That's not how it works. Unfortunately, they were taught what to think instead of how to think.


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > And eat brains because the government told them too
> ...


If the government told them to dye their hair pink they would


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



You are not smart enough to notice the obvious, I pity your ignorance.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



NO mention of MICRON data.


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


It's true, and they used N05 masks so the micron data is connected to the mask




*Stanford researchers reengineer COVID-19 face masks | Stanford News*
Stanford engineers have developed a new type of protective face mask that can counteract the side effects of oxygen deficiency.





 news.stanford.edu

But in filtering those particles, N95 masks can also make it harder to breathe. Based on literature and confirmed by our measurements, N95 masks are estimated to reduce oxygen intake by anywhere from 5 percent to 20 percent. That’s significant, even for a healthy person. It can cause dizziness and lightheadedness. For healthy people, these side effects are temporary and usually not an issue. But if you are severely ill and are continuously wearing an N95 mask for several hours at a time, it can damage the lungs. For a patient in respiratory distress, it can even be life threatening.

You may resume making firebombs


----------



## bendog (Jul 8, 2020)

Seriously, have you not seen the horrible facial burns people sustain while trying to fire up a number with a disposable lighter while wearing one of these


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> If the government told them to dye their hair pink they would


If they thought pink hair was a way to virtue signal, they'd do it with or without government thought control. Some people are born not to question or think for themselves. We call them liberals.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...




You could probably find 10 published papers on how condoms don't work sometimes, too, you fucking idiot.
And articles on how car safety belts save lives.
And how cigarettes aren't addictive.
That's how pigheaded confirmation bias works.
That's  how the mind of a Trump cult member works.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



Still no mention of Micron data.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



I have already posted about 10 published medical research papers on masks usefulness, but people like YOU completely ignored it because you have an ideology to defend.

Again for the reading and thinking impaired:

I posted at least 10 published papers on Masks, you leftists IGNORED it!

Which is bigger, .125 microns (Virus) or .30 microns (N95 mask)

Kindly take your ignorance with you.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> You could probably find 10 published papers on how condoms don't work sometimes, too, you fucking idiot.


The rules here allow calling people "fucking idiot"?
I'm going to enjoy it here. There seems to be a lot of fucking idiot liberals who are easily triggered due to their emotional instability and lack of intellectual capacity.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...




Yeah, I saw all these people during the protests who were wearing masks just dropping like flies from lack of oxygen.
Same thing in the grocery store, aisles full of masked shoppers strewn on the ground, gasping for breath.
Yeah.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > You could probably find 10 published papers on how condoms don't work sometimes, too, you fucking idiot.
> ...




Oooh, triggered you. 
I like it.
Doesn't take but one post to set you off.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > If the government told them to dye their hair pink they would
> ...




How often do you question Trump?
Did you question him when he inquired about injecting disinfectant directly into the body to kill the virus?
Just answer the question.

Let's get into the way-back machine:
Did you question Trump when the Hollywood Access tape was released?
Did you question Trump when he was sued for $35M for FRAUD via Trump University?
When New York State shut the Trump Foundation down for unethical fund raising?
When he wouldn't release his taxes?


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Oooh, triggered you.
> I like it.
> Doesn't take but one post to set you off.


Apparently you lack the intellectual depth to discern such things. 
Your post is what adults refer to as "projection"...
Run along now, kid, and remember, streets are for cars.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh, triggered you.
> ...



Sorry, but I just responded in kind to your post directed at me.
Which could be discerned as trolling, or is that gas-lighting?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2020)

This thread is a case study in narcissism vs civic responsibility.

Too self absorbed to do anything for the protection of others. 

Pitiful.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

Come on #Orangecat
Answer my questions in #88.
Show us what an independent thinker you are.

14 minutes later and Orangecat has turned into a pussy and run away from my Trumpie questionnaire.
Anyone else question Captain Clorox when he mentioned injecting disinfectant?
Are any of you balking at wearing masks because he won't wear one?


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

MASKS are mostly used to filter DUST and BACTERIA, NOT VIRUSES, because dust and bacteria is much LARGER than a virus.

Do you know why they call the exalted N-95 mask an N-95? Because it will filter 95% of known DUST & BACTERIA, but NOT A VIRUS, not to mention the 15% it LEAKS around your face.

You people with your MASK bull shit are absolutely being BRAIN WASHED. You are IGNORANT BEYOND WORDS. Those home made cloth masks are doing NOTHING... NOTHING... you hear me...  NOOOOTHING in the way of protecting you against COVID 19, A VIRUS. It will come RIGHT OUT of someone's mouth that's wearing one, and right INTO YOUR NOSE OR MOUTH WHILE YOU'RE WEARING ONE. How STUPID can you be? Have you NOT SEEN THE PAGES UPON PAGES OF PROOF POSTED HERE, OVER AND OVER?

Good God people... GET A FREAKIN' CLUE.

But if you REALLY, REALLY REALLY, want to wear a MASK THAT WORKS, THIS is what you need, PERIOD...


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

Missourian said:


> This thread is a case study in narcissism vs civic responsibility.
> 
> Too self absorbed to do anything for the protection of others.
> 
> Pitiful.



It's nuts not to use whatever kind of protection available to keep ourselves and others safe.
I know too many people who have gotten this and they range de nada to really, really sick.
Two of them are still having symptoms since contracting the virus in March.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

007 said:


> MASKS are mostly used to filter DUST and BACTERIA, NOT VIRUSES, because dust and bacteria is much LARGER than a virus.
> 
> Do you know why they call the exalted N-95 mask an N-95%? Because it will filter 95% of known BACTERIA, but NOT A VIRUS, not to mention the 15% it LEAKS around your face.
> 
> ...




Then why are THESE people wearing them???????

Are they "brainwashed", too?
Or are they trained health care workers who have educations based in SCIENCE.
Something TrumpTards don't believe in.


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 8, 2020)

Camp said:


> History will define the Trump base of support particularly selfish, enabled, greedy, ignorant, vile, and stupid for waging battles over wearing face masks.


Mostly stupid.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Sorry, but I just responded in kind to your post directed at me.
> Which could be discerned as trolling, or is that gas-lighting?


I'm going to make an easy observation and say you've never been accused of being the sharpest knife in the drawer. Get back to me when you can coherently follow a conversation.


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...





esalla said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Why the fuck are severely ill people out in public in the first place, with or without a mask? And for several hours? 

Stupid motherfuckers!


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > MASKS are mostly used to filter DUST and BACTERIA, NOT VIRUSES, because dust and bacteria is much LARGER than a virus.
> ...


BECAUSE IT MAKES STUPID PEOPLE LIKE YOU FEEL GOOD.

THOSE MASKS AREN'T PROTECTING THEM OR ANYONE ELSE FROM *'THE VIRUS'* COVID-19, PERIOD, END OF STORY.


----------



## bendog (Jul 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


well I'm sure you could find some to say smokign could be safe.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> It's nuts not to use whatever kind of protection available to keep ourselves and others safe.


No one is stopping you from wearing a mask or hiding under your bed until a vaccine may or may not exist. Perceptive people know this mass fear-mongering campaign is just the left's latest attempt to derail Trump's reelection.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 8, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Unless an actual cure is developed, wearing a ask will not save any lives. All it does is delay the eventual spread of the virus throughout the entire population.


Cure? The common cold, a virus has been around for thousands of years yet theres no cure. Same shit goes for the flu. The jews have come closest with chicken soup yet they dont claim curative properties.
There will be no cure forthcoming simply because our medical industry is just as clueless about viral infections as they always have been. It runs its course and then we move along as we always have.
The promise of a cure is just smoke being blown up everyone's ass and it's no more effective.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Why the fuck are severely ill people out in public in the first place, with or without a mask? And for several hours?
> 
> Stupid motherfuckers!


The last forum I was posting at had an uber-lib staff member that knowingly flew cross country when he had symptoms and was subsequently diagnosed with COVID19. His excuse? I needed to get home. Liberals are the biggest double-standard hypocrites on the planet.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2020)

007 said:


> MASKS are mostly used to filter DUST and BACTERIA, NOT VIRUSES, because dust and bacteria is much LARGER than a virus.
> 
> Do you know why they call the exalted N-95 mask an N-95%? Because it will filter 95% of known BACTERIA, but NOT A VIRUS, not to mention the 15% it LEAKS around your face.
> 
> ...


It's not what you don't know...it's what you know that ain't so.

I thought this at first as well...but it turns out the virus never travels alone.  It travels as part of a droplet that is about 1 micron in size.

So lots of masks can block the virus.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I just responded in kind to your post directed at me.
> ...



_"Some people are born not to question or think for themselves."""_

One more time, you refuse to address my questions posited to you in post #88.
Here's your chance to show off your critical thinking skills.
OH, you don't HAVE any.
You just troll.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Dumb bastards have to eat and live like the rest of us!  Kill them all!


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> _"Some people are born not to question or think for themselves."""_
> 
> One more time, you refuse to address my questions posited to you in post #88.
> Here's your chance to show off your critical thinking skills.
> ...


Nice projection, kid.


----------



## bendog (Jul 8, 2020)

And how can you stand in line smoking a cigarette wearing one of those ridiculous things.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > It's nuts not to use whatever kind of protection available to keep ourselves and others safe.
> ...



Good grief.
So Fauci and Birx and Redfield and the CDC are part of a vast conspiracy to derail Trump's reelection?
And you fucking actually believe that?
You got one of those Qs stamped on your sweaty, sloping forehead?
LOL

I'll just leave this here.....








						Before face masks, Americans went to war against seat belts
					

"There was a libertarian streak among resistors," Ralph Nader told Business Insider.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > MASKS are mostly used to filter DUST and BACTERIA, NOT VIRUSES, because dust and bacteria is much LARGER than a virus.
> ...



A).  THEY ARE REQUIRED TO, ACE, else they lose their job (Insurance/legal liability).

B).  They are working in a KNOWN HIGH RISK environment with actual people severely sick.

The really cool thing is if they contract Covid, then the hospital says they fucked up, must have done something wrong, and doesn't pay them for sick time off, and if a new hire, they get fired for missing work.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > _"Some people are born not to question or think for themselves."""_
> ...



So your refusal to answer these questions means you DID NOT question Trump on any of these factual events.
Got it.
You're the projectionist, Sparky.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

Missourian said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > MASKS are mostly used to filter DUST and BACTERIA, NOT VIRUSES, because dust and bacteria is much LARGER than a virus.
> ...


Prove it... let's have a link that shows scientific proof that the virus HAS to be on a spittle droplet of 1 micron or larger to travel through the air...

I'll wait...

The covid virus particle can and does, very easily, float on it's own. It needs no host to float, as anything that small does float.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



_"They are working in a KNOWN HIGH RISK environment with actual people severely sick."_

In the last 130 days we  have sprouted 3 million KNOWN, VERIFIED cases spread out over every state of the country, which, according to Dr. Fauci, is actually a fraction of the real number of cases.
55K new cases yesterday, 31K today.
Lots of people are asymptomatic, many just tough it out and don't go to the doctor.
So we're walking around in a HIGH RISK environment if you live anywhere except Wyoming, Montana, North Dakota, et al.









						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> How often do you question Trump?


I don't have access to ask him quesions.


> Did you question him when he inquired about injecting disinfectant directly into the body to kill the virus?


You lack the intellectual nuance to understand what he was saying there.


> Did you question Trump when the Hollywood Access tape was released?


Not at all. I know he was speaking the truth from personal experience.


> Did you question Trump when he was sued for $35M for FRAUD via Trump University?


Nope. We live in litigious times. Most successful people are sued sooner or later. If you were stupid enough to join "Trump University" your education was already lacking.


> When New York State shut the Trump Foundation down for unethical fund raising?


Don't care. I'll take the booming pre-wuhan virus economy.


> When he wouldn't release his taxes?


He's not required to and said he would when shrillary's 33,000 emails were released.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


If you're so freakin' SKEEEERD, then WEAR A FUCKING MASK and quit yur CRYING, for Christ sake.

If masks WORK, then why in the flyin' FUCK are you worried about someone else not wearing one if YOU have one on? Huh? Why?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2020)

007 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You are wrong.









						Fact check: No, N95 filters are not too large to stop COVID-19 particles
					

This attempt to discredit a central piece of protective gear used around the globe fails to account for several fundamental scientific principles.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## bendog (Jul 8, 2020)

007 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Because masks don't do much to protect one for assholes like you who don't wear them and who happen to be sick.  They do protect assholes like you from illness from people civil enough to wear them to protect others.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Good grief.
> So Fauci and Birx and Redfield and the CDC are part of a vast conspiracy to derail Trump's reelection?
> And you fucking actually believe that?
> You got one of those Qs stamped on your sweaty, sloping forehead?
> ...


Such a triggered child you are. The so-called "experts" have flip-flopped over this virus so many times that they aren't credible. You should try thinking for yourself for a change, it will set you free.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

Missourian said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


You're the one that made the initial claim the virus needs to be on spit to travel through the air.

Now prove it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2020)

007 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I gave you the link...but if you just want the relevant excerpt,  here it is....

"*Virus particles don’t exist alone

...*The COVID-19 particle is indeed around 0.1 microns in size, but it is always bonded to something larger.

“There is never a naked virus floating in the air or released by people,” said Linsey Marr, a professor of civil and environmental engineering at Virginia Tech who specializes in airborne transmission of viruses."

Anything else?

If you don't believe that,  it's now up to you to prove that it is false.

I'm willing to listen.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

Missourian said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Yeah... that's bull shit... that's what else...









						Can COVID-19 Spread Through the Air?
					

Based on guidance from the CDC and WHO, we have been treating COVID-19 like other germs that spread through respiratory droplets caused by sneezing and coughing, but can the virus also travel in the air and spread infection just through breathing or talking?




					blogs.webmd.com
				




*What’s the difference between droplet, airborne, and aerosol spread?*

Respiratory droplets can contain large amounts of virus and are released when an infected person sneezes, coughs, or talks. These droplets are too large and heavy to stay in the air for more than a few seconds and quickly settle out of the air onto surfaces. Because of gravity this is usually within 6 feet, but how far they go can depend on the force of the sneeze or cough.

*Airborne infections can spread through air through residue from evaporated droplets or on dust particles. They are much smaller and lighter than droplets so they can stay in the air for long periods of time, in some cases even hours. The key to infections that spread though the airborne route is that they have to be able to survive for long periods outside of the body without drying out and dying off. Infections like measles, chickenpox, and tuberculosis are known to spread through the airborne route, making them highly contagious.

Defining aerosols gets even murkier. It’s somewhere between free-floating airborne viruses and much larger droplets. Aerosols can be described as a tiny virus-filled mist that allows virus to hang in the air and travel further than droplets. Now, there is some evidence that this new coronavirus can spread through aerosols, even when people have no symptoms.*


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jul 8, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> I don't own a mask and don't wear a mask. I also refuse to wear a seat belt if I feel it is unwarranted and I don't wash my hands by the minute nor do I use sanitizers.



Don't the democrats give you heck for not obeying?  Rock On my seat belt rebel.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2020)

007 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


...and this is what your own link says...

"For the rest of us, this adds to the argument that we should be wearing face coverings when we go out in public or when taking care of someone who is sick. It doesn’t hurt to be more aware of our surroundings and to talk to people without getting too close."

When your link makes my point, 
I think we're done here.

Case closed.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't have a cough or allergies.  I'm not going to sneeze.  I don't feel just breathing is putting others at risk.  Also, since you track Covid into your house on your clothes and shoes, things such as gloves and masks seem pretty cosmetic.  Wash your hands, don't touch your face.  Take your shoes off before entering your home.  And yes, the dumb things fog up like crazy.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

The point is, these masks are NOT going to protect you if you encounter the virus airborne, and it IS airborne. You breath where it's airborne, mask or not, chances are you're going to catch it, especially if you're wearing one of these home made cloth masks. They are USELESS, PERIOD, they are a JOKE. The ONLY mask that gives you any semblance of protection is the N-95, and not even that is a guarantee. It only slightly lessens your chances. If you walk through a cloud of airborne covid-19 wearing an N-95 mask, you WILL inhale the virus. Just not as much if you weren't wearing a mask, but the fact remains, you WILL INHALE THE VIRUS, because not even the N-95 will filter out particles as small as the virus, and the mask LEAKS.









						Aerosol Scientist: COVID-19 Is Likely Airborne
					

A scientist who studies aerosols says everything she reads about COVID-19 points to a pathogen that travels through the air.




					www.webmd.com
				












						Explained: Could Covid-19 virus be airborne?
					

Coronavirus (Covid-19): 239 scientists have written to WHO that airborne transmission is possible. How does this differ from WHO stand, and what are the implications?




					indianexpress.com


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> In the last 130 days we  have sprouted 3 million KNOWN, VERIFIED cases spread out over every state of the country, which, according to Dr. Fauci, is actually a fraction of the real number of cases.



Hey Brain Squeezer: 

In a hospital ICU, you are dealing with 100% critically ill, very sick people spewing germs about to die and they are right in your face spread every few feet.
All those tested positive cases you claim, they had to go 6 inches up someone's nose to find.  And most of those people don't even feel sick, or feel like a little cold.
Nothing is KNOWN, nothing is CERTIFIED, everything is suspect these days the bullshit is flying around so thick.
Anthony Fauci your chief guru, just said a while back on 60 Minutes NOT TO WORRY, masks were a waste of time.  Now he says the EXACT OPPOSITE, and HE is your "expert?


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2020)

Missourian said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Sorry, but that quote has NOTHING to do with your initial claim, not to mention the comment has no scientific or factual basis in anything. Your "case" failed.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


I won’t wear it


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

bendog said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...



HUH?  Wanna run that by us again?  Do you even read the crap you write?  

Wear your damn mask.  Shut up and leave others alone.  Anyone who is sick enough to be suffering a PANDEMIC is too ill to be out about bothering you.


----------



## DukeU (Jul 8, 2020)

Let's ask the ones who are pushing masks first, why they are not.

*Chris Cuomo inadvertently admits to lying about his ...*


			https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/chris
		

...https://www.bing.com/search?q=chris...32&sk=&cvid=D66FD1DB8F4E4EC0B7E6DBF643196C3D#


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2020)

007 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Please.

It's ok for you to be wrong sometimes.

Your own link is arguing against you.

Your own link advocates face coverings.

Case closed man.  Retain some dignity.


----------



## jillian (Jul 8, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> My glasses get fogged up!
> 
> I wear one where required.


Everyone’s glasses get dogged up. Lift the mask higher and move the glasses lower on your nose.
Annoyance is not a good enough reason to jeopardize the health of the people around you


----------



## jillian (Jul 8, 2020)

Missourian said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


NY has proven that face coverings work. That’s why the Trumpscum parts of the country are dying


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 8, 2020)

jillian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



LOL. Nope


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 8, 2020)

jillian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Not so much















						Coronavirus By The Numbers: Among The States With The Most COVID-19 cases, Illinois Trails Other States In Tests Per Capita
					






					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


You are not mentioning any relevant micron data either...........................

Now continue making your firebombs


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Actually the people who protested are already brain dead from drug use, like George Floyd the Meth addict


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2020)

jillian said:


> NY has proven that face coverings work. That’s why the Trumpscum parts of the country are dying


NY got a front row seat to the horror show.  They understand the consequences.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Of course anyone with a brain knows at this point that you can have the virus and not know... and spread it.
Which leaves tube freak out


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


They can get everything they need delivered right to their doorstep. They should not be out infecting everyone. No wonder this country is such a shit show right now.

People are fucking STUPID.


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


You should not be infecting people with your stupidity either


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > In the last 130 days we  have sprouted 3 million KNOWN, VERIFIED cases spread out over every state of the country, which, according to Dr. Fauci, is actually a fraction of the real number of cases.
> ...


2.  - My husband and daughter both had a Roche Covid-19 test. It's a short swab. Not 6" up their nose. The whole swab is about 2". They both had symptoms. He was negative (community acquired pneumonia instead) and she was positive.


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


Impossible silly, if one had covid they both did and so do you, unless one of you lives in a bubble suit

So take your baby story and shove it

Now your husband might be asymptomatic which means the test will be negative as the test measures infection


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


 People who are too delicate, fragile and STUPID to wear a mask are the same kind of people who don't wash their hands after they take a shit. Gross, nasty people.

Nobody wants to breathe your infected, putrid exhalations in the middle of a pandemic. Dumbass dotard. GET A CLUE.


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You dumbshit! My daughter is married and lives with her husband about 20 miles from here. We have not seen her in person since FEBRUARY. She is a doctor and got infected at work.

My husband got sick with pneumonia, not Covid-19. He had symptoms.

They both had to be tested, but the circumstances were not related.


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Actually there is no pandemic no matter what the government says


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


I had covid so did my wife and son, this was in March and we could not have gotten tested if we begged as only sick people were being tested we were also told there was no need to wear masks at the time.  Only unhealthy people get pneumonia like your husband.  Too bad


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


My husband was born with a progressive genetic lung disease and only has 28% lung capacity. Pneumonia is a yearly occurrence. We've learned to manage things very well although this pandemic has been challenging.

Some people are born with genetic diseases and some people are born without the ability to rise above moron level. Bless your heart.


----------



## esalla (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Everyone was born with one disability or other, some give up and some find new ways.  

I have arthritis and a half attached tendon, this does not even slow me down

God helps those who help themselves


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 8, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Stupid post.

When you're getting into sub micron sizes filters don't work like you think they do.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


As I just stated, filters don't work like you think they do when you get to things that small.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 8, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> When you're getting into sub micron sizes filters don't work like you think they do.



The term for Sub micron would be "Nano"..........the metric measurement units of extremely small sizes.....Millimeter, Micrometer (aka MICRON), Nanometer, Picometer, femtometer

I wonder if you actually know how they work?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


So the husband tests negative and has no symptoms but he's still sick?
You want to think that one over?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...



It saves fuck all.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 8, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > When you're getting into sub micron sizes filters don't work like you think they do.
> ...


I am Aware of the term, I wasn't sure anyone else here would be though.

How they work.  The physical filtration capabilities of an n95 mask (or a standard HEPA filter for that matter) are for particles .3 microns and up.  Physical filtration isn't terribly effective when you get below that.  For smaller particles including viruses they're working on static attraction and and actual impact adhesion.  They weigh almost nothing so tiny charges make them stick to the filters so that catches a lot.  Then the physical impact and adhesion to the fibers.  You've gotta realize that a particle that size doesn't travel in a straight line.  It's so small its actually ping-ponging off of air molecules so I'm it's zig-zag path through the filter medium there is a high chance of getting stuck to the fibers.  A standard HEPA filter with a rating of PM 2.5 (particulate matter 2.5 microns) is actually about 90% effective all the way down to 0.007 microns (7 nanometers) and the coronavirus averages 0.120 microns.

So yes, masks work.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Yes...and one hundred and thirty thousand people haven't died either.

Fucking morons


----------



## Lesh (Jul 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> Now your husband might be asymptomatic which means the test will be negative as the test measures infection


Asymtomatic people simply don't show symptoms. The Do however test positive...you dope.

This from the guy who claims he had covid but never got tested


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Of course anyone with a brain knows at this point that you can have the virus and not know... and spread it.
> Which leaves tube freak out


Yep.  The only global "pandemic" in the history of the planet where 99% of the people "infected" don't even know they are or were ever even sick at all and the only one where we collapsed the global economy and destroyed the business and lives of hundreds of millions and voluntarily forced ourselves into an eventual depression far worse than the virus itself and threatened and punished people for letting their children play in their own backyards.  And so far just to save a few really old people in nursing homes on death's door who were already one breath away from dying anyway.

And you think Trump supporters are brainwashed lemmings!  Hoo Boy!


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there is no pandemic no matter what the government says
> ...


*Oh, there is a pandemic alright. * Oh, those fucking morons!

We have a pandemic called OBESITY, and it has been institutionalized by our FDA and other agencies which governs the food we have to eat and the way we work and live!  FAR MORE PEOPLE test positive for obesity in this country causing trillions of dollars in illness, disease and death AND WE IGNORE IT, are FAR MORE PEOPLE die ever year from obesity-related illness and disease and NOT ONE of you crumbs worry about it 1/1,000,000,000,000th as much as you selfishly worry about who wears a fucking diaper on their face so you can FEEL protected.


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't wear a mask....but Antifa thugs....and all DemonRats scum wear masks....for obvious reasons.

It's easier to rob a shop like that.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> They can get everything they need delivered right to their doorstep. They should not be out infecting everyone. No wonder this country is such a shit show right now.  People are fucking STUPID.



*WAKE THE FUCK UP Jackass! * You CAN'T get EVERYTHING you need and do by going out simply "delivered" to your door!  Not even everything in the supermarket is available on line.  Never mind other things like a hair cut, getting your car fixed, going to doctor appointments and 10,000 other things which may come up for home, self and family.

To add insult to injury, it isn't the people who stay home who carry and transmit the virus, they are in the safest place possible.  It is the assholes like you out partying at bars, going to restaurants, socializing, out there walking around all day long thinking you are "OK" because you have a stupid mask over your face, spraying stuff around, touching stuff and transmitting it to others.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

freyasman said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Now your husband might be asymptomatic which means the test will be negative as the test measures infection
> ...



*WE ARE IN THE NEW NORMAL.*

All my life people have been racked with pain full of symptoms and problems and you had to fight with a doctor to even get a pill for it.

Now you look and feel great, could not feel better and people are coming to YOU telling you are so sick you dare not even leave the house!


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Lesh said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there is no pandemic no matter what the government says
> ...



So, in other words, just now reaching the number who die EVERY FUCKING YEAR from Alzheimer's?





__





						COVID-19 Deaths Pass Annual Alzheimer’s Deaths
					





					www.msn.com
				




And yet, no one ever called Alzheimer's a global pandemic and shut down the planet destroying the other 7.79 billion lives who DON'T have it.

Fucking asshole.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 8, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...



Well, if it really worked.

I know you have a dozen articles saying it does, but have a dozen examples were as a matter of real fact, it didn't.

My own personal experience, shows that it really doesn't work.

So I got horribly sick.  At the time I was not working, and I followed all the lock down procedures.  Everyone around me was following those procedures.  Yet I got sick.

Everyone around me, which there were not that many, had masks on.  All the employees at the grocery store had masks on.  I didn't go out to eat.   I wasn't around anyone significantly.  Everyone was following the requirements.

But I sick.    If me wearing a mask, protects other people from getting Covid, why didn't everyone else wearing a mask, protect me from Covid?

How does this works?

If social distancing protects others from getting Covid, why didn't social distancing protect me from getting Covid?

Or my elderly Father and Mother?  Or the other people I know, that all followed the lock down requirements?  Or my relatives?

Why didn't it work?  Explain?

So ever since then, my view is, the lock down hasn't stopped anything, and the masks are not effective, and all these shut downs and restrictions have been just a political stunt, by people wanting to use the economic crash caused by the lock down, as a political weapons.

As proof of that, Sweden, Japan, Florida. All of them largely did not have a massive lock down, and all of them are doing fine.


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2020)

When I  went shopping here.....the village you know, where I live the Marina here, and all shops there.... ....or the Supermarket or whatever....

I didn't see not one human being wearing a mask.


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > They can get everything they need delivered right to their doorstep. They should not be out infecting everyone. No wonder this country is such a shit show right now.  People are fucking STUPID.
> ...


You fucking dumbass idiot. I haven't had a haircut in 6 months. We have not had a meal we didn't prepare for ourselves since February. Our cars are overdue for oil changes. Dr. appts have been cancelled or handled via video. We do this because my hubby's pulmonologist told him not to get Covid-19.

Don't try to tell me there are 10,000 reasons why people have to be out when they are sick. That's pure idiot bullshit. I know better.

You are bleating at the wrong person. I'm not spreading anything. On the rare occasions I am forced to interact with people, I wear a mask and don't let anyone come within 6' of me.

Dumbshit assholes like you and Trump, who think you can scream/insult/shame/ignore the virus into submission, are the reason we cannot contain or control the spread of the virus in this country. 

Good thing I live in paradise. At least I have glorious weather to enjoy every day of the year. My yard has never looked better!


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2020)

no masks around here my friends.


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Obesity is not contagious, dotard.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> You fucking dumbass idiot.


Wassap, buttwipe?



> I haven't had a haircut in 6 months.


Only 6 months?  I think it is more like 15-16 months for me.  Maybe 18.



> We have not had a meal we didn't prepare for ourselves since February. Our cars are overdue for oil changes.


So what?



> Dr. appts have been cancelled or handled via video. We do this because my hubby's pulmonologist told him not to get Covid-19.


So what?



> Don't try to tell me there are 10,000 reasons why people have to be out when they are sick. That's pure idiot bullshit. I know better.


You made it this far living in stupidity.  Why stop now.  So you think you can get checked for internal bleeding or blood clots over Skype?  Then there's no point arguing with an idiot like you.



> You are bleating at the wrong person. I'm not spreading anything.


Sure you are.  If you don't know if you are sick or not, you certainly don't know if you're spreading anything or not!   You're spreading bullshit right now!



> On the rare occasions I am forced to interact with people, I wear a mask and don't let anyone come within 6' of me.


What do you do, run away?  What's it like to live in fear.  When society breaks down, we won't need guns to kick your ass, all we'll need to do is get close and cough at you.



> Dumbshit assholes like you and Trump, who think you can scream/insult/shame/ignore the virus into submission, are the reason we cannot contain or control the spread of the virus in this country.


So an asshole like you thinks Trump's causing Covid spikes all over the planet?!  Good.  Take care of that nice yard, when we get you with Covid, it'll be a nice place to get planted.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Obesity is not contagious, dotard.


Must be.  95 million in the USA alone have it, fuckhead.

We are catching it from assholes like you.   Now go put that diaper on your face, it suits you.


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > You fucking dumbass idiot.
> ...



You threatening me with Covid? 

Typical asshole Trumper. You wear a lot of camo?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

skye said:


> no masks around here my friends.



*ISN'T IT FUNNY, SKYE:*

The states yelling loudest about Covid are run by DEMOCRATS who have done the least about it!
All the cities rioting over brutality and injustice are DEMOCRAT cities who have "sympathized" with their plight for decades yet still never fix the problems.
All the people most worried about wearing masks are DEMOCRATS who are dropping like flies despite every precaution.
Meantime, conservatives and republican states move on doing the best, the least worried, are living happy and free.
Is there a pattern here?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> You threatening me with Covid?  Typical asshole Trumper. You wear a lot of camo?



I'm closer than you can possibly know or believe.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 8, 2020)

Fauchi told me not to.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 9, 2020)

'One of the most dangerous jobs in the world': COVID-19 kills more than 600 nurses
					

More than 600 nurses around the world have died from COVID-19 and approximately 230,000 health-care workers have contracted the virus, according to the International Council of Nurses.




					www.ctvnews.ca
				




What percentage do you suppose were wearing a mask just about all day, every day?


----------



## playtime (Jul 9, 2020)

those that don't are spoiled & think they are special - that common decency for yer fellow man doesn't apply if they feel the least bit of discomfort or inconvenience.

ya - they are 'special' alright.

the sickest part is a bigley amt of them claim to be 'pro life'  just not enough to care that those they may become infected & die; 

 or worse - they  could be pregnant.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 9, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Why didn't it work? Explain?


Because nothing is perfect.  All those things are to reduce your chances of getting it.  Nothing can eliminate your chances.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 9, 2020)

Sure, why don't you head on down to Florida or Texas 


toobfreak said:


> Meantime, conservatives and republican states move on doing the best, the least worried, are living happy and free.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 9, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> you thinks Trump's causing Covid spikes all over the planet?


Yes.









						Tulsa health official says Trump rally "likely contributed" to spike in coronavirus cases
					

Dr. Bruce Dart said the president's rally in the city "more than likely contributed" to a spike in coronavirus cases.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Of course anyone with a brain knows at this point that you can have the virus and not know... and spread it.
> ...


99% don’t know they are infected? They must wonder why nearly 20% of them are IN THE FUCKING HOSPITAL 

you fucking idiot

Stop listening to the Orange Idiot


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 9, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 360936
> ...



Better do some research it does protect the one wearing it maybe not a 100% but I'll take 70%-80%. Again masks also protect the one wearing.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 9, 2020)

Because I like to see liberal cringe


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't wear a mask because I don't have the virus and I'm not afraid of catching it. I will wear one if required to enter a store, but, like 50% of others, I'll pull it down beneath my nose so I can breathe easily.  There has been far too much flip-flopping over this politicized virus for me to believe any of the so-called "experts". The virus is real, the virus is contagious, the virus has a very low mortality rate, and the virus is being used as a political tool by the left.
> ...


No problem with that.  Fine.  It's your business.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 9, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


Oh, no.  NO NO NO!!!

I have been told REPEATEDLY that I am NOT wearing the mask to protect ME, and OTHERS are not protected by their masks, so I MUST wear one.

Are we changing the narrative now?

If so, I should not be required to wear a fucking mask.

YOU wear a mask if you want.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, someone is triggered because the rest of us aren't paranoid bent-wrists.
> ...


For you? 

I will invoke my rights under Article 5 of the Bill of Amendments.


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

freyasman said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


No I do not have to think it over because this dumb bimbo said her husband was tested and did not have covid, she said he has chronic lung disease................  Pay attention


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


I do not care in any way for as long as 500,000 Americans die every year from the effects of tobacco.  And that is every year 1300 every day die from tobacco.  Covid is the common cold compared to tobacco of which tobacco taxes fund the CDC

Grow up


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Now your husband might be asymptomatic which means the test will be negative as the test measures infection
> ...


One does not need to be tested to have the disease.......

Really genius


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


500,000 die in America every year from tobacco.

Fauchi does not care


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Yea it is, just look at the people in line at McDonalds

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...


Well, it does keep the virus contained in water droplets you cough or sneeze from going through.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Really? You’ll just say any fucking thing to support your Orange Failure


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 9, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> I don't wear a mask because I don't have the virus and I'm not afraid of catching it. I will wear one if required to enter a store, but, like 50% of others, I'll pull it down beneath my nose so I can breathe easily.  There has been far too much flip-flopping over this politicized virus for me to believe any of the so-called "experts". The virus is real, the virus is contagious, the virus has a very low mortality rate, and the virus is being used as a political tool by the left.


How do you know you don't have the virus?


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


And one can HAVE the disease and spread it without knowing they have it.

moron


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 9, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Porthos said:
> ...



No they still go through, just less of it.

Remember the KNOWN ways to get the virus is *Direct contact* and *people who cough or sneeze around you*, being indoors increases the change of getting the virus, outdoors very little to zero chance.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 9, 2020)

bendog said:


> IT'S ALL A LIE.  aLL SCIENTISTS AND DOCTORS LIE.  mAKSS ACUTALLY HELP MAKE US SICK.  DON'T TRING THE BELEACH.  DON'T WWAR A MASK.



Try that again in English, please.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Same thing with AIDS, Flu virus, Spanish flu, Pneumonia and so on..........., all without having symptoms of it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 9, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


Apparently not.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Listen you fucking asshole. Let’s cover this once so we don’t have to repeat it. 
masks primarily and pretty efficiently protect those you encounter.

they ALSO offer some rotection to the wearer... particularly depending on the type of mask. An N95 mask is pretty damn effective at protecting the wearer.

Got it?

Don’t play stupid again


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Actually 1300 people die from tobacco every day in the USA

Well stupid this is what the CDC says about tobacco


*Cigarettes and Death*
Cigarette smoking causes about one of every five deaths in the United States each year.1,6 Cigarette smoking is estimated to cause the following:1

More than 480,000 deaths annually (including deaths from secondhand smoke)
278,544 deaths annually among men (including deaths from secondhand smoke)
201,773 deaths annually among women (including deaths from secondhand smoke)
Cigarette smoking causes premature death:

Life expectancy for smokers is at least 10 years shorter than for nonsmokers.1,2
Quitting smoking before the age of 40 reduces the risk of dying from smoking-related disease by about 90%.2





__





						Tobacco-Related Mortality
					

See the data and statistical information on tobacco-related mortality rates regarding smoking and tobacco use




					www.cdc.gov
				




Play on but you are way out of your league


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 9, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Apparently not.


Of course it's not apparent to dimwits.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 9, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > And eat brains because the government told them too
> ...


I am not a liberal and I think the only zombies are brain-dead people like you who refuse to protect others.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 9, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> My glasses get fogged up!
> 
> I wear one where required.



Pull the mask up higher on your nose, shape the wire to your nose, and then use your glasses to hold it in place.  It ended my problem with glasses fogging.  This site also has suggestions.









						How to Keep Your Glasses Fog-Free While Wearing a Mask
					

Find out what you can do to fight the fog.




					health.clevelandclinic.org
				




In immune compromised and over 70.  I wear the fucking mask, but I don't like it at all.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 9, 2020)

bendog said:


> Seriously, have you not seen the horrible facial burns people sustain while trying to fire up a number with a disposable lighter while wearing one of these


Evolution in action!


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Remember the CDC says there is no need to wear a mask


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 9, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How do you know you don't have the virus?


The same way I know you don't have a high school diploma.


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > My glasses get fogged up!
> ...


Chewing arsenic helps with glasses fogging too


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


What size are the water droplets in a cough or sneeze?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 9, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know you don't have the virus?
> ...


No, I have a high school diploma, two BAs and a Master's degree.

Unless you were tested recently, as in minutes you don't know of you have COVID-19. That's an inconvenient truth.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 9, 2020)

007 said:


> MASKS are mostly used to filter DUST and BACTERIA, NOT VIRUSES, because dust and bacteria is much LARGER than a virus.
> 
> Do you know why they call the exalted N-95 mask an N-95? Because it will filter 95% of known DUST & BACTERIA, but NOT A VIRUS, not to mention the 15% it LEAKS around your face.
> 
> ...


No one ever said it protected YOU from the virus 100%.


----------



## usmcstinger (Jul 9, 2020)

Under our Constitution citizens have the right not to wear masks in public. A Retail Store can require you to wear mask to go inside. This is legal under the Constitution.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 9, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I am not a liberal and I think the only zombies are brain-dead people like you who refuse to protect others.


You aren't intelligent enough to be a conservative, so you must be a liberal or one of their useful idiots. I suspect the latter, judging by your posts.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 9, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, I have a high school diploma, two BAs and a Master's degree.


You sure do hide it well.


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Then wear your mask, I need a good laugh anyway.


----------



## berg80 (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Another easily fooled lemming, masks doesn't stop the virus from going through.











						Still Confused About Masks? Here’s the Science Behind How Face Masks Prevent Coronavirus
					

We talked to UCSF epidemiologist George Rutherford, MD, and infectious disease specialist Peter Chin-Hong, MD, about the CDC’s reversal on mask-wearing, the current science on how masks work, and what to consider when choosing a mask.




					www.ucsf.edu
				




Try not to be such a fuckball.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 9, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > IT'S ALL A LIE.  aLL SCIENTISTS AND DOCTORS LIE.  mAKSS ACUTALLY HELP MAKE US SICK.  DON'T TRING THE BELEACH.  DON'T WWAR A MASK.
> ...



Is getting this disease gone from the land so life can get back to some semblance of "normal" not of benefit to you personally?  It's not like WWII when men were drafted into the military, trained, and sent to fight in a foreign country for years, and then sent home to a whole new world. 

You idiots make me laugh.  Conservatives are always bleating about the need for every to take "personal responsibility", but when called upon to "walk the walk", they want someone else to take care of it for them.  You were asked to sit on your ass at home and wear a mask when you go out and you can't even do that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 9, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently not.
> ...


I love it that you feel free to insult me when I have not done the same to you.  Your information is dead wrong and has been proven in many posts on this thread.  I am in Stage 4 liver failure right now, so I am well versed in combating COVID-19 because it can kill me easy.  Why would you want me to die?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Your post said _"if one had covid both did"_; how were we supposed to take that?
Pay attention to what you post.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

freyasman said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


That the woman is a dumb bimbo. you have a point that pneumonia is a clear consequence of covid but the woman says he is negative.  So ask her not me


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > No, I have a high school diploma, two BAs and a Master's degree.
> ...


Go back to Moscow or 4Chan or wherever the fuck you came from


----------



## initforme (Jul 9, 2020)

Dumb question....I wear a mask to be courteous to others.  The big tough macho american stuff is a thing of the past.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 9, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...




We weren't asked to never mind all the guys in body armor in our airports, or a huge fat hood rat grabbing our nuts and strip searching old women either or all the cool new spy powers the NSA got either because it wouldn't be like that for long, but here we are 20 years later and it still is. As far as masks saving lives, who says so? We were told in the beginning it doesn't matter, then we were told it did, now we are told "do it or Gramma will die!  It's all bullshit. To say it saves lives is a lie. Those who say we need them say as much. Our health care workers supposedly wore masks and all the rest, yet they were getting sick left and right? In the end your own thinking and just plain old common sense will go further saving your life then a stupid paper towel mask ever will.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 9, 2020)

initforme said:


> Dumb question....I wear a mask to be courteous to others.  The big tough macho american stuff is a thing of the past.


Then can we expect you to courteously respect our decision NOT to wear one?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 9, 2020)

initforme said:


> Dumb question....I wear a mask to be courteous to others.  The big tough macho american stuff is a thing of the past.



I open doors for others to be courteous. Wearing an ineffective mask that does nothing to protect anyone and holds bacteria as per Fauchi himself, fuck no.


----------



## AntonToo (Jul 9, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...





toobfreak said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Coronovirus travels in droplets that are bigger and travel with the flow of the air. Unobstructed cough travels way further than a covered up one


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 9, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...





esalla said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


False equivalency is FALSE.  It's right there in the name.


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Triggered


----------



## bendog (Jul 9, 2020)

I can't wear a mask because it would not allow me to do the the KISS tongue thing at the young women in the bus line.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


How nice for you.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2020)

freyasman said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb question....I wear a mask to be courteous to others.  The big tough macho american stuff is a thing of the past.
> ...


No. You are a danger to me and those I care about


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I don't eat at McDonalds. Ever. Or any fast food place. Too nasty for me. I have no idea what their lines or people look like.

Are you one of the fatties? And you tell yourself it's contagious because that doesn't hurt your feelings?

This hard truth may come as a shock but you are fat because you won't stop shoving food in your mouth hole. It's not the fault of the other fatties in line with you at McDonalds.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...


You know this how? Were you tested TODAY?


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


He had PNEUMONIA. He had symptoms far beyond normal for him. That's why his pulmonologist sent him to the ER.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 9, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


So, why bother testing people who are asymptomatic?  We already assume and act as if EVERYONE is infected.  It makes no fucking sense, except for the need of Democrats to have MORE statistics to use against Trump leading up to November.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 9, 2020)

I don’t have a problem with wearing a mask while I’m shopping or in a large group of strangers.


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


I ride my bicycle 50 miles at a time leg press 1200lbs and deadlift 400 for reps.  But if you want me to be fat like you because it suits your delusion

Fine by me, just don't block the road when I pass you


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


How nice for you.


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > My glasses get fogged up!
> ...


The mask is weakening your immune system not strengthening it


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Typical for a brain dead smoker


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

usmcstinger said:


> Under our Constitution citizens have the right not to wear masks in public. A Retail Store can require you to wear mask to go inside. This is legal under the Constitution.


Under the constitution no one can be forced to wear a mask until legislation is passed, and emergency orders are only good for 30 days.  Since you want to be constitutional

Got that masky scaredy


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I‘m glad I can‘t be lumped into that level of lunacy. lol


----------



## Desperado (Jul 9, 2020)

initforme said:


> The big tough macho american stuff is a thing of the past.


With Liberals that is quite evident  they would not know how to be American let alone macho


----------



## freyasman (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


File charges then...... file a lawsuit, too. Take your case to a court of law and let's see you offer any evidence *at all* of the shit you're spewing. 







And until you can do that, shut your fucking dickhole, and mind your own damn business.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Fauchi does not care
> ...




THE ORANGE FAILURE.
Except Trump isn't "orange" nor is he a failure.  In fact, he is the most winning president in 100 years.​​Particularly in kicking Leftist-Progressive Gestapo Heinie.
​Obviously why the Left hate and resent him so.  Trump will not bow to and kowtow to their mindless, nazi fascism.​​When children resort to stupid name-calling like that, you know it is their last resort of bitterness over constant losing.


​​


----------



## NotYourBody (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Okay, fatty.


----------



## esalla (Jul 9, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Have you had these delusions that all people on the internet are fat for long?

Lie back on the couch and tell me about your mother


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> When children resort to stupid name-calling like that


Good thing you never do that...except all the time


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Fuck yourself. I'll call you out for the danger you pose to reasonable people every fucking time


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > When children resort to stupid name-calling like that
> ...


Lush is gonna hold his breath now till he turns blue.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Jul 9, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


I wear a mask often, mostly because I figure, hey, if it makes someone else feel comfortable I'm fine with that. It's not going to bother me to do it.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Jul 9, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > My glasses get fogged up!
> ...


Ain't that the truth!  The danger of injury by bumping into stuff or tripping is real!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Jul 9, 2020)

The issue here is people thinking that all of these measures are here to prevent people from getting the virus. That was never the goal, just to merely slow the spread so we dont overwhelm our hospitals. 

This is a virus that is likely to never go away. It will likely be with us from now on, just like the Spanish flu. Everyone will eventually end up getting this. It may be next year, or the year after, but it will eventually infect all of us. Likely, it has already infected most of us, some show symptoms, some may never show symptoms. Probably most who get it build antibodies to gain immunity. 

Unless they can find a way to completely eradicate this virus from the world, everyone will eventually be exposed.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 9, 2020)

ThisIsMe said:


> The issue here is people thinking that all of these measures are here to prevent people from getting the virus. That was never the goal, just to merely slow the spread so we dont overwhelm our hospitals.
> 
> This is a virus that is likely to never go away. It will likely be with us from now on, just like the Spanish flu. Everyone will eventually end up getting this. It may be next year, or the year after, but it will eventually infect all of us. Likely, it has already infected most of us, some show symptoms, some may never show symptoms. Probably most who get it build antibodies to gain immunity.
> 
> Unless they can find a way to completely eradicate this virus from the world, everyone will eventually be exposed.


If I'm going to get it, I'd rather get it during the summer than the winter.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


You got diarrhea of the mouth.

People who bully others (like you're trying to) into submitting to their demands are the danger, not me. You're not_ "reasonable people"_ by any stretch of the imagination.

You are the ones who allowed, enabled, and even encouraged Hitler's Germany, Mao's China, Pol Pot's Cambodia, and Stalin's Russia, as well as countless other authoritarian dictatorships in history. 
Without you and those like you, they would have never existed.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 9, 2020)

ThisIsMe said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...


It would make _me_ comfortable if certain women wore booty shorts in public all the time but I don't feel entitled to pressure them to do so.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Porthos said:
> ...


Testing doesn't tell you if you are SICK!  People that test positive are perfectly healthy.  Only sick people are sick.  I am not sick.  No lives saved.  If I tested positive and not sick, no lives saved.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 9, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I love it that you feel free to insult me when I have not done the same to you.  Your information is dead wrong and has been proven in many posts on this thread.  I am in Stage 4 liver failure right now, so I am well versed in combating COVID-19 because it can kill me easy.  Why would you want me to die?


I have no desire for your death. Hide out and wear a mask if it makes you feel better. As far as insults, this forum seems to allow them. I've been getting many. Don't respond with stupidity and I won't call you out on it. It's literally that easy.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Go back to Moscow or 4Chan or wherever the fuck you came from


You are rather dull witted. Please do the forum a favor and don't embarrass yourself any further trying to be funny or incisive.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 9, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Fuck yourself. I'll call you out for the danger you pose to reasonable people every fucking time


You trigger far too easily, kid. Get control over your emotions. Thinking is a far more effective debate tactic than constantly losing your shit. I bet you're a protester, banging drums and carrying misspelled signs in a desperate attempt to appear relevant.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



The CDC said that at the time, because there were no masks to be had for the medical workers, much less members of the general public.  Every mask they could lay hands on was essential for the medical staff.  They also knew little about the disease at the time.  

You people keep talking like everything you're being told is absolute and carved in stone.  This is a "novel virus", which means its new and has never been seen before.  It's related to SARS, but it's SARS on steroids - highly contagious, and doing horrific systemic damage.  

Every day, scientists and biologists are learning more about the disease, and nothing they have learned so far is very good.  It's not the flu.  It attaches to your vascular system, causing clots to form which leads to heart attacks and strokes in younger people.  It damages heart, lungs and kidneys, and the damage is lasting - perhaps permanent.  We won't know how long the damage lasts for at least a year when doctors have a chance to check our the health of recovered patients to see if they're able to overcome that damage, or if they will be left weakened.

There are still a lot of unanswered questions, and the answers may contradict what was first believed.  The disease has hit the world so hard, and so fast, that the scientists are playing catch up, while trying to treat something they've never seen before.  

Death rates are coming down because doctors and scientists have had six months of basically trial and error to get it right.  And that new drug has been very effective when used.  The problem of course is there's not nearly enough of it to go around.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 9, 2020)

esalla said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



No, she is not.  You're the dumb bimbo here.  Her husband has pneumonia.  It's not covid related.  It is possible to have pneumonia, and not covid.  Her daughter, who lives 20 miles away and has no contact with her father, has covid.  Both were tested for covid, separately and not together, but only her daughter - who lives 20 miles away and has had no contact with father has it.

You apparently didn't get that her daughter lives 20 miles away and had no contact with her father and proceeded to question her integrity, attack her intelligence and called her a bimbo.  I think we can all see who the dumb bimbo really is.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > I love it that you feel free to insult me when I have not done the same to you.  Your information is dead wrong and has been proven in many posts on this thread.  I am in Stage 4 liver failure right now, so I am well versed in combating COVID-19 because it can kill me easy.  Why would you want me to die?
> ...


The stupid is in your possession.  If you do not wear a mask, what is to prevent you from spreading the covid-19 to someone you are about?  Or, are you simply that self-centered?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck yourself. I'll call you out for the danger you pose to reasonable people every fucking time
> ...



Unfortunately, your idea of thinking is to agree with you.  Intelligent people know that will not happen because you are a dumbass on this topic.


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


The CDC is funded by tobacco taxes that kill 1300 Americans every day.................

And they clearly put Americans at risk by saying not to wear mask if mask were really needed

You be a good girl and do what the Socialist tell you too, just do not cross my path


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I had covid, so did my wife and son, God gave it to us so we would be immune to your fucking bull shit

Enjoy and wear your mask, it really makes you look better


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



I don't care what you wear to tell the truth hell you probably would run around with a pair of trumps panties over your face.


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


I have great head mask that I made out of plastic bags.  You want a free one


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 10, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The stupid is in your possession.


True, I have owned you thus far.


> If you do not wear a mask, what is to prevent you from spreading the covid-19 to someone you are about?


The fact that I don't have COVID19.


> Or, are you simply that self-centered?


What do you care, miss pinkerton? MYOFB and I'll do the same.


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The stupid is in your possession.
> ...


Ask the admiral about coast guard rule 5


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 10, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Unfortunately, your idea of thinking is to agree with you.  Intelligent people know that will not happen because you are a dumbass on this topic.


You're just another triggered moron who should've remained silent instead of removing all doubt. 
Try smarter next time, son.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, your idea of thinking is to agree with you.  Intelligent people know that will not happen because you are a dumbass on this topic.
> ...



Best change that attitude or you will be talking to yourself!  Goodbye asshole!


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 10, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Best change that attitude or you will be talking to yourself!  Goodbye asshole!


Hypocritical dumbass tells me to change my attitude and subsequently calls me an asshole. ^^^
I'm losing IQ points just reading your mindless pap, son. Run away.


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Best change that attitude or you will be talking to yourself!  Goodbye asshole!
> ...


Seriously ask the make believe destroyer captain about maritime rule 5 night anchoring


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You probably had the sniffles and decided that made you immune


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> I'm losing IQ points just reading your mindless pap, son. Run away.


I've read your posts. You have none to spare


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Seriously ask the make believe destroyer captain about maritime rule 5 night anchoring


I'm sure he's just another internet blowhard who practices stolen valor behind the safety of his mom's spare laptop.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 10, 2020)

Lesh said:


> I've read your posts. You have none to spare


I call BS on your ability to read.


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Lesh said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


I sweat for an hour on day 1. Had stomach pain on day 2.  Shit out the pain on day 3.  Lost my taste on day 4.
Enjoy your fear


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously ask the make believe destroyer captain about maritime rule 5 night anchoring
> ...


They let him on the bridge once and in his mind that made him the captain


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 14, 2020)

I wear a mask every time I go to grocery stores, Costco, Pet Stores, etc. not to prevent me from becoming infected, but to show respect for others.  In every outing in my community, and every home in my town (43,000 pop) and all along the 680 Corridor the vast majority follow the recommendations of the Gov. and local officials.  

The rare outlier always shows up on the local news stations, inc. Fox, having a fit because they are being shamed for not doing so, and are not allowed to enter the above noted shops when unmasked.  

This effort to convince the masses doesn't work here, where most of the adults hold college degrees and no home is valued under seven figures.  I'm not suggesting all trump supporters are poor and uneducated, but not wearing a mask shows disrespect for others, which seems to be the on going ideology of Callous Conservatism.


----------



## esalla (Jul 14, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> I wear a mask every time I go to grocery stores, Costco, Pet Stores, etc. not to prevent me from becoming infected, but to show respect for others.  In every outing in my community, and every home in my town (43,000 pop) and all along the 680 Corridor the vast majority follow the recommendations of the Gov. and local officials.
> 
> The rare outlier always shows up on the local news stations, inc. Fox, having a fit because they are being shamed for not doing so, and are not allowed to enter the above noted shops when unmasked.
> 
> This effort to convince the masses doesn't work here, where most of the adults hold college degrees and no home is valued under seven figures.  I'm not suggesting all trump supporters are poor and uneducated, but not wearing a mask shows disrespect for others, which seems to be the on going ideology of Callous Conservatism.



You are ignorant arrogant and stupid.  If you are infected stay in your trailer


----------



## buttercup (Jul 14, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Comply, comply, comply.  First its masks, then it will be a vaccine, then it will be a chip in the right hand or forehead.  No thanks.



/ thread.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 14, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Funny how this virus behaves like NO OTHER.
> 
> You can have it and not know.
> You can spread it and not have it.
> ...



Exactly, thank you for using some common sense, which a good chunk of the country has entirely thrown out the window.

Isn't it also uncanny how this virus is smart enough to be selective in where it hits?  It skips over BLM protests and riots, but not anti-lockdown protests or any type of anti-establishment protest.

It skips over big corporations but targets small businesses, it skips over liquor stores and abortion clinics but targets churches, beaches, parks, etc.

Who knew that such a clever and selective virus could exist...a virus who appears to be a statist / leftist?  Isn't that interesting?


----------



## buttercup (Jul 14, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > You could probably find 10 published papers on how condoms don't work sometimes, too, you fucking idiot.
> ...



Yes, not only are they thoroughly brainwashed and unable to differentiate between lies and truth, but many of them  are also foul-mouthed and can only reply with ad hominems. No original thought, they just regurgitate propaganda and government / msm narratives.

Welcome to USMB, I'm glad you're here!


----------



## buttercup (Jul 14, 2020)

esalla said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



I highly doubt these bootlickers here care much about having a strong immune system. They don't seem to understand how our bodies were designed and what people should do to have a strong immune system. They just listen to what the government and big Pharma tell them, sadly becoming useful idiots.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 14, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



EXACTLY!       That's why I consider non-thinking order followers like her responsible for all that is coming, because as you correctly stated, corrupt powers can't exist without enablers like these fools.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 14, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> I wear a mask every time I go to grocery stores, Costco, Pet Stores, etc. not to prevent me from becoming infected, but to show respect for others.  In every outing in my community, and every home in my town (43,000 pop) and all along the 680 Corridor the vast majority follow the recommendations of the Gov. and local officials.
> 
> The rare outlier always shows up on the local news stations, inc. Fox, having a fit because they are being shamed for not doing so, and are not allowed to enter the above noted shops when unmasked.
> 
> This effort to convince the masses doesn't work here, where most of the adults hold college degrees and no home is valued under seven figures.  I'm not suggesting all trump supporters are poor and uneducated, but not wearing a mask shows disrespect for others, which seems to be the on going ideology of Callous Conservatism.


You are wearing it only to conform, because if you had any respect for other people, you would respect their decision _not_ to wear one. And from the tone of this post, you seem to be okay with groups publicly shaming those folks for their decision.





And what I find particularly disturbing, (and disgusting), is that you are not even ashamed of yourself for this.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> I wear a mask every time I go to grocery stores, Costco, Pet Stores, etc. not to prevent me from becoming infected, but to show respect for others.  In every outing in my community, and every home in my town (43,000 pop) and all along the 680 Corridor the vast majority follow the recommendations of the Gov. and local officials.
> 
> The rare outlier always shows up on the local news stations, inc. Fox, having a fit because they are being shamed for not doing so, and are not allowed to enter the above noted shops when unmasked.
> 
> This effort to convince the masses doesn't work here, where most of the adults hold college degrees and no home is valued under seven figures.  I'm not suggesting all trump supporters are poor and uneducated, but not wearing a mask shows disrespect for others, which seems to be the on going ideology of Callous Conservatism.



You're no more than a lemming kid. Here's a clue, the more you brag about your "education" the less likely it is that you have one. Masks? By all means wear them do what Daddy tells you to do.


----------



## playtime (Jul 14, 2020)

playtime said:


> those that don't are spoiled & think they are special - that common decency for yer fellow man doesn't apply if they feel the least bit of discomfort or inconvenience.
> 
> ya - they are 'special' alright.
> 
> ...




* Baby boy infected with coronavirus in womb *

French study is believed to be first such confirmed case but doctors say infant has made good recovery

Coronavirus – latest updates

Baby boy infected with coronavirus in womb


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I wear a mask every time I go to grocery stores, Costco, Pet Stores, etc. not to prevent me from becoming infected, but to show respect for others.  In every outing in my community, and every home in my town (43,000 pop) and all along the 680 Corridor the vast majority follow the recommendations of the Gov. and local officials.
> ...



By not wearing one, they are putting me at risk.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 14, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Porthos said:
> ...



Ok but I'm not coughing. What does the mask do for someone who has zero symptoms, has no reason to believe they've been infected and has never been identified by one of these tracers?



buttercup said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



That's right. I once had a doctor tell me your immune system is like a football team. The only way to make it better and stronger is to put it into games against an opponent, i.e. expose it to viruses and bacteria. These people that incessantly clean everything all day long actually are doing more harm than good as they are making their immune systems weaker and weaker because their immune systems are not getting any practice.

I wash my hands before I eat but other than that, nope. I haven't been sick in 20 years. Actually longer than that, because 20 years ago I had bad allergies that made me appear sick but I wasn't. 

I've never had a flu shot and never had the flu. And all of my jobs have been dealing with the public on a daily basis. In fact with this job I have now I go into covid19 hot spots almost daily around the country. Never been sick.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



Yet, and you could be a carrier and have no symptoms. Just breathing on someone can  transmit the virus.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



I don't beat on anyone so I'm good.

Any one of us could be a carrier of hundreds of different diseases. Does this mean we live with masks on our faces for the rest of our lives?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Sorry!  Typo.  Breathing.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Before covid19 and even today any one of us could be an asymptomatic carrier of any number of diseases. Some much worse than this if you catch it. Do we live with masks for the rest of our lives?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 14, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Any one of us could be a carrier of hundreds of different diseases. Does this mean we live with masks on our faces for the rest of our lives?


I have cooties.


----------



## esalla (Jul 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Hwy admiral rubber duck, not everything on TV is real, and nothing that the government is real no matter where you hear it.

You are and always were a sucker


----------



## petro (Jul 14, 2020)

New mask available. 



This is a real mask.   








						Obey. Submit. Comply. NPC Sublimation Face Mask 7 Layers Face | Etsy
					

7 Layers Face Mask comes with 5 layer PM2.5 Activated Carbon Filter. You can also remove the carbon filter and use as mask cover.    PRODUCT DETAILS  - 5.5 X 9 Inches (13.97 X 22.86 CM) - Adult  - 4.5 X 7.5 Inches (11.43 X 19.95 CM) - Kids  - 3 mm rounded woven ear loop elastic for comfort  - Slip




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 14, 2020)

Because I'm so hawt It would be dangerous for me. Bad enough with one


----------



## freyasman (Jul 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Bullshit.

I have just as much right to be out in public as anyone else. If you're not comfortable with the level of risk that has always come with that, then _you _stay your scaredy-cat ass home.

But you don't dictate terms to others; for one thing it's out of line of you, and for another, you can't back it up.

So take that shit somewhere else.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 14, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


It's precautionary.  You don't always know if you've been exposed, and you're most contagious before you're symptomatic.  You spray droplets just by breathing.

All of this has been explained to you kids multiple times, what aren't you getting?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 14, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


If you wanna wrap yourself in full MOPP gear every time you go out in public, knock yourself out.

When you try to tell the rest of us that we have to act just as pussified as you do, then go fuck yourself.

What part of that don't _you_ get?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Like what?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Businesses should not allow you in without a mask as being a threat to their employees and customers.


----------



## esalla (Jul 14, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


LOL when I had covid the CDC was recommending that people not wear masks


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Um how about tuberculosis? One of the most deadly infectious diseases.

How about fucking swine flu, AKA the Obama flu? Infected 60 million Americans in 2009. 





__





						State of Rhode Island: Department of Health
					

State of Rhode Island: Department of Health




					health.ri.gov


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2020)

Masks don't help a bit for this virus, when are some of you going to understand?

What is wrong with you ??


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


You must not understand what asymptomatic means.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



If masks work so fucking good then how come 450,000 health care workers, who arguably wear a mask the ENTIRE time they are around ANYONE, have contracted covid19 and 600 have died?









						Almost 600 Health Care Workers Dead from COVID-19
					

New data suggests about 600 frontline health care workers in the U.S. have died from the coronavirus.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2020)

skye said:


> Masks don't help a bit for this virus, when are some of you going to understand?
> 
> What is wrong with you ??
> 
> ...


Listen, dumbass. The virus cannot exist on it's own. It has to be transported by droplets in your cough or sneeze which will NOT easily pass through a mask! Why are you dickheads so willfully ignorant in the name of not being compliant?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Who said they were 100% effective? There are other means of transmission that comes from treating those patients.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Masks don't help a bit for this virus, when are some of you going to understand?
> ...



Because you're the stupid fucker that thinks a mask that doesn't even fit tight around your face and has a weave hundreds of times larger than the virus will actually stop the stupid thing.

Can't explain how almost a half million health care workers have come down with Covid19 despite religious mask use? Not 100% effective? How about ZERO PERCENT EFFECTIVE????? There are only 3 million health care workers in the fucking country and fucking 20% have contracted the virus. That mask ain't doing much is it?


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




I totally agree!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 14, 2020)

Camp said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Oh my the irony.lol


----------



## freyasman (Jul 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


That's their business, and it's none of yours. 

Mind your own.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


You just refuse to believe the truth.  I hope karma gets your stupid ass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Many businesses here wont even let you in without a mask and temperature check!


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 14, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Did you even read my post?

Look at it this way:

I don't wear a mask to protect myself, I wear it to protect you.

All we're asking is the same courtesy.

From your comments it seems like you feel it would make you look like a coward to wear one.  It's the other way around.  Real men are protectors.  We do what it takes to protect our loved ones.  Right now that means wearing a mask.  

So are you a protector, or a coward who is so afraid of damaging his image that he'll put his family and friends at risk?

Done be a coward, wear a mask.


----------



## esalla (Jul 15, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You are an idiot, if they told you to dye your hair pink to prevent an imaginary disease you would


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Don't be stupider...

Oh, it's you.

Too late.


----------



## esalla (Jul 15, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...











						Dr. Deborah Birx said 'there is nothing from the CDC that I can trust' in a White House coronavirus task force meeting
					

Birx and others feared that the CDC's tracking system was providing inaccurate data on coronavirus deaths and cases, The Washington Post reported.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Deal with the truth kiddy


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Deal with the truth kiddy



That's it Sally.  If you've been screwed up the ass enough, it eventually starts to feel good.  Is that your theory?










						How The Federal Government Botched Flint's Water Crisis
					

The state of Michigan didn't bungle this by itself.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## esalla (Jul 15, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Deal with the truth kiddy
> ...


Argue with the doctor silly poo









						Dr. Deborah Birx said 'there is nothing from the CDC that I can trust' in a White House coronavirus task force meeting
					

Birx and others feared that the CDC's tracking system was providing inaccurate data on coronavirus deaths and cases, The Washington Post reported.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Smile


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2020)

esalla said:


> Argue with the doctor silly poo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eat your own poo, jackass.  Why would I argue with someone who has it right.  Trump is getting to the bottom of it.


----------



## esalla (Jul 15, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Argue with the doctor silly poo
> ...


Are you always so bright and cheery, or do i just bring out your happy side


----------



## freyasman (Jul 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Every business here has signs up saying masks are required,  but not one has refused my business yet.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 15, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL....


This is the same weak logic manipulative, loser guys are using when they buy some woman an unsolicited drink and then pretend that in some way obligates her to spend time with him.
It doesn't,  btw. 


The fact that you are even using an argument like this tells me a lot about what a pathetic little punk you are at heart...... what's next,  roofies in her drink?
(SMH)


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Crepitus (Jul 15, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I'm not trying to date you, Son.  I'm trying to save your worthless life.


----------



## esalla (Jul 15, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


But you do not care about vaccines causing autism in your own family

Denial


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 15, 2020)

Ma


eagle1462010 said:


> View attachment 363766


Mask wasn't being worn properly.


esalla said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


They didn't.  That's a whack-job conspiracy theory.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


But isn't that akin to practicing medicine without a licence?  Where is the scientific data that my wearing a mask as a person normally out of the public venue anyway will make them (or me) any safer?  And what if it provokes a serious heath issue in me due to health issues.  I have serious respiratory problems combined by a severe intolerance to heat and humidity.  The other day I HAD to go into a Walmart to pick up a moneygram that had been sent to me and I put a handkerchief on my face for the 30 seconds it took to walk to the money center inside just to try to be nice and it about killed me.  My face felt like I had a hair dryer under the mask, it felt like my face was 110°, sweat was pouring down my face, I couldn't breathe, and when I got to the line I had to pull it off my face to get cool fresh air otherwise I would have passed out on the floor.  I'm looking to start suing some of these businesses for blanket policies they are not qualified to impose on others with no knowledge of nor concern over the impact on some people's health.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 15, 2020)

I love how all the bootlickers (on both sides of the aisle) have no idea what they're actually supporting.  As some of us have been saying, those who participate in coercion understand very little of its function or its consequences, until it comes back to bite them in the ass.     And it will, eventually.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 15, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No, you're out to fuck people......

And just like those losers you're acting like,  you're butthurt that no one's interested in your sorry ass.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 15, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I love how all the bootlickers (on both sides of the aisle) have no idea what they're actually supporting.  As some of us have been saying, those who participate in coercion understand very little of its function or its consequences, until it comes back to bite them in the ass.     And it will, eventually.


boots are very tasty when seasoned properly.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 15, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Every business here has signs up saying masks are required, but not one has refused my business yet.



I don't know where here is....but you show up in my place of business in NY and you're not getting served and you're going to be asked to leave. With the help of the local police if necessary


esalla said:


> But you do not care about vaccines causing autism in your own family



Save us the batshit conspiracy bullshit mmmmkay?


----------



## Lesh (Jul 15, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> But isn't that akin to practicing medicine without a licence? Where is the scientific data that my wearing a mask as a person normally out of the public venue anyway will make them (or me) any safer? And what if it provokes a serious heath issue in me due to health issues. I have serious respiratory problems combined by a severe intolerance to heat and humidity. The other day I HAD to go into a Walmart to pick up a moneygram that had been sent to me and I put a handkerchief on my face for the 30 seconds it took to walk to the money center inside just to try to be nice and it about killed me. My face felt like I had a hair dryer under the mask, it felt like my face was 110°, sweat was pouring down my face, I couldn't breathe, and when I got to the line I had to pull it off my face to get cool fresh air otherwise I would have passed out on the floor. I'm looking to start suing some of these businesses for blanket policies they are not qualified to impose on others with no knowledge of nor concern over the impact on some people's health.


What...you weigh 500 pounds and smoke two packs of cigarettes a day?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2020)

Lesh said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > But isn't that akin to practicing medicine without a licence? Where is the scientific data that my wearing a mask as a person normally out of the public venue anyway will make them (or me) any safer? And what if it provokes a serious heath issue in me due to health issues. I have serious respiratory problems combined by a severe intolerance to heat and humidity. The other day I HAD to go into a Walmart to pick up a moneygram that had been sent to me and I put a handkerchief on my face for the 30 seconds it took to walk to the money center inside just to try to be nice and it about killed me. My face felt like I had a hair dryer under the mask, it felt like my face was 110°, sweat was pouring down my face, I couldn't breathe, and when I got to the line I had to pull it off my face to get cool fresh air otherwise I would have passed out on the floor. I'm looking to start suing some of these businesses for blanket policies they are not qualified to impose on others with no knowledge of nor concern over the impact on some people's health.
> ...


Fuck off asshole.  I guess you never heard of respiratory disease or people who cannot tolerate high heat and humidity.  That is DISCRIMINATION plain and simple and I would love to slap a lawsuit on you for denying me service because of my health.

Meantime Blacks get a pass on wearing masks in Oregon County completely because "it might make them feel uncomfortable looking like a robber."   Give me a fucking break.

And what if someone DID weight 500 pounds and smoke 2 packs a day?  You know there ARE people out there like that, and I hope one of them gets discriminated against by you and takes you for EVERY FUCKING PENNY YOU ARE WORTH.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 15, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I love how all the bootlickers (on both sides of the aisle) have no idea what they're actually supporting.  As some of us have been saying, those who participate in coercion understand very little of its function or its consequences, until it comes back to bite them in the ass.     And it will, eventually.
> ...


----------



## freyasman (Jul 15, 2020)

Lesh said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Every business here has signs up saying masks are required, but not one has refused my business yet.
> ...


If I am asked to leave a place of business by the business owners,  I have no problem with that.  I will be happy to take my money elsewhere. 
And btw, you seem awful eager to sic the cops on people who don't want to put up with your bullying horseshit...... do your customers know what kind of an authoritarian pos you are?


----------



## skye (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 15, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


He's too freaking stupid to own his own business.......but the call the police if they are offended fits the description of emotional spoiled liberals across the country.......in between them saying ALL POLICE SUCK with BLM

They are a bunch of frauds................Glad I don't live in that shit hole called New York........it's overrated.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Lesh (Jul 15, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> He's too freaking stupid to own his own business


Wrong again .

What business do you own  douchebag?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 15, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I guess you haven't watched the news today. Lots of businesses now require a mask. No mask, no service.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 15, 2020)

freyasman said:


> If I am asked to leave a place of business by the business owners, I have no problem with that. I will be happy to take my money elsewhere.


And I and my customers would be happy to let you


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



You're an asshole: an Arrogant, Self Serving Hole (a hole is something which has no substance).  There are several kinds of assholes, you are one of the stupid variety.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2020)

And this is what comes for being a stubborn jerk:









						Michigan man refused service for not wearing mask stabs customer, is fatally shot by deputy
					

A squabble over coronavirus safeguards at a convenience store in Delta Township ends with the stabbing of a 77-year-old man and the death of Sean Ernest Ruis.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## freyasman (Jul 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


And again,  it is not being enforced. 
Not against me, anyway.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 15, 2020)

Lesh said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > If I am asked to leave a place of business by the business owners, I have no problem with that. I will be happy to take my money elsewhere.
> ...


That's what makes voluntarism wonderful. 
Trying to MAKE people do shit is just bullying and it's a dick move.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 15, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


I may be,  but you don't see me forcing anyone to do anything,  do you?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 15, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> And this is what comes for being a stubborn jerk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except I didn't and won't do anything like that. 
You're just trying to paint me with the same brush.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 15, 2020)

Providers of masks are coming out with message masks.  That's a good reason for wearing one.  The more insulting the better.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2020)

Lesh said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > He's too freaking stupid to own his own business
> ...



Isn't the real question what business YOU own?  You are the one who brought it up.


----------



## esalla (Jul 16, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Ma
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You are in denial, get help









						Family to Receive $1.5M+ in First-Ever Vaccine-Autism Court Award
					

Family of Hannah Poling will Receive More than $1.5 Million in Just the First Year for her Life Care, Lost Earnings, and Pain and Suffering.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




*Family to Receive $1.5M+ in First-Ever Vaccine-Autism Court Award*

Share
Tweet
Reddit
Flipboard
Email
The first court award in a vaccine-autism claim is a big one. CBS News has learned the family of Hannah Poling will receive more than $1.5 million dollars for her life care; lost earnings; and pain and suffering for the first year alone.
In addition to the first year, the family will receive more than $500,000 per year to pay for Hannah's care. Those familiar with the case believe the compensation could easily amount to $20 million over the child's lifetime.


What are you getting

Is Hannah Pollings autism a conspiracy theory?

The court and jury says no


----------



## esalla (Jul 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Actually the really stupid people are like you who believe everything they see and hear on TV


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


When the medical expert Trump says to wear a mask, his minions will wear a mask, and not before since Trump does their thinking for them.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


When that well-known expert says to wear a mask, his minions will wear a mask since he and only he knows more about viruses than anybody and he does the thinking for that group.


----------



## esalla (Jul 16, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


All losing money.................Tell us more captain rubber duck


----------



## Porthos (Jul 16, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...


It means that you wearing a mask might protect me and you not wearing a mask might be the cause of your infection. 
It can only help and it certainly won't hurt.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 16, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Porthos said:
> ...


So, if I have to wear a mask to protect YOU, it's obvious your mask doesn't work...


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


So, if you have to wear a mask to protect ME, and I wear a mask to protect YOU, then we are both protected, yes?
My mask protects YOU. If YOU do not wear a mask and I do wear a mask, hopefully I will derive a measure of protection from your spittle and anything else in the air, regardless. Trump has no clue. Ergo, you have no clue. The huge spike in the virus did not happen through osmosis. Rather, it happened when all you medical experts flooded beaches, bars, restaurants, social gatherings and did not socially distance yourselves. How stupid can you be? DO YOUR PART and stop being so childlish.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 16, 2020)

Does anyone wear masks and other PPE more dilligently than Doctors and Nurses do?





__





						nurses and doctors infected - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				




Doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Does anyone wear masks and other PPE more dilligently than Doctors and Nurses do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works well for them. It is not working for those who clog the beaches. restaurants, clubs, bars, do not socially distance when in a crowd and spread the virus with this behavior. Do your part.


----------



## Pappadave1 (Jul 16, 2020)

The 


Bobob said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


The "huge spike" in the virus is due to a HUGE SPIKE in TESTING.  Why you lefties cannot grasp that simple fact is a puzzlement for the ages.  This is the first "deadly disease" in history that you have to be tested for in order to determine if you even HAVE it.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Pappadave1 said:


> The
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> ...


What is your point? You are tested to see if you are going to get it since it is in your system if you test positive.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 16, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone wear masks and other PPE more dilligently than Doctors and Nurses do?
> ...



Care to splain how we are to achieve "herd immunity" without exposing the herd to the thing we are trying to gain immunity against? 

No?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


According to the medical community, there is no herd immunity to a virus like this one. And guess what? Exposure is a happenin' and the virus is spreading.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 16, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone wear masks and other PPE more dilligently than Doctors and Nurses do?
> ...



Works well for them? Really? Is that why 450,000 health care providers have come down with covid19 with 600 deaths? Is that what you call "working?"


----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 16, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Aren't you special!

It's coming.  Just wait and see!


----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 16, 2020)

Bobob said:


> According to the medical community, there is no herd immunity to a virus like this one. And guess what? Exposure is a happenin' and the virus is spreading.



Really?

*"COVID-19: Achieving herd immunity may occur sooner than previously thought"*

" When a sufficiently large proportion of a population becomes immune to an infection, it can no longer spread. A new modeling study suggests that the threshold for achieving herd immunity for COVID-19 is much lower than scientists had assumed. 










						COVID-19: Herd immunity may occur sooner than previously thought
					

A new study suggests that herd immunity to SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, may be achieved sooner than previously thought.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 16, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



No one is claiming they are 100% effective.  The one thing for certain is NOT wearing a mask is 0% effective.  If my mask doesn't work and you are wearing one, chances are I won't get it.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 16, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



If your mask doesn't work whats the fucking point of wearing it? To look like a fucking moron?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 16, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



My mask works!  I have liver failure and coronary artery disease.  My doctors put me in a mask before they were even wearing them in February!  

Apparently, you look like a moron without a mask!

Why did you pick this topic to illustrate your ignorance?  We agree about 95% of the time.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 16, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Did your doctor also tell you that breathing in carbon dioxide increases your blood pressure?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 16, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



That is bullshit!  Carbon dioxide easily passes through the mask when you exhale.  It is much smaller than any mask can filter out without blocking oxygen also.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Listen to the medical profession and do your part. You are no expert. They are experts.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Obviously the medical profession wants you to wear a mask, so do your part and stop twisting and turning.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I look like a moron with a mask.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Duh......The masks work and that is the fucking point.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


Of course they work, and they are not perfect.


airplanemechanic said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


Closer to 60000, but still not good. However, there is always that possibility. HEALTH CARE WORKERS ARE SWIMMING IN THE VIRUS.  You just have to follow protocol. Why take a chance? What are you
carrying on about?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 16, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Of course they work, and they are not perfect.




They work to do what? Contain bacteria and maintain its close proximity to your face and nose? Yea they do that.

You do know that you can get this virus through your eyes? Does your mask cover your eyes?


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Of course they work, and they are not perfect.
> ...


----------



## Bobob (Jul 16, 2020)

Bobob said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


That is why you wash them or through them out in time. Maybe you would prefer that the bacteria can maintain its
position on your face, yes? No, the mask does not cover your eyes but you do the bet you can with what you have.
The mask is not a catch-all, but it sure as hell helps.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> This is what masks are for


Notice the great lie of this leftist propaganda video:  they show you every scenario EXCEPT THE ONE MOST COMMON:  someone not wearing a mask simply coughing into their sleeve.  Probably works as well or better than wearing a mask.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 16, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


----------



## Lesh (Jul 16, 2020)

Just wear a fucking mask..please?

can we get through this disaster?


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 16, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My mask works!  I have liver failure and coronary artery disease.  My doctors put me in a mask before they were even wearing them in February!




You have no proof your mask works. And if you have that many medical issues you should not put your life in the hands of a 25 cent piece of material mass produced by a company that used to fucking make bedsheets and pillows.

My mother has a compromised immune system.  She doesn't wear a mask, SHE DOESN'T GO IN PUBLIC. She said no way would she trust her life with a fucking mask you can buy at wal mart.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Just wear a fucking mask..please?
> 
> can we get through this disaster?


No.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Just wear a fucking mask..please?
> 
> can we get through this disaster?



Why weren't you calling for, or wearing masks, during the Obama flu of 2009 where SIXTY MILLION AMERICANS got infected? Hmmm?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 16, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



freyasman is The Problem.   It's so clear that people like him do not have an ounce of common sense.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


What are your plans to solve "The Problem"?


I'm curious.....


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 16, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Just wear a fucking mask..please?
> ...



Gee, and how many were infected by the Spanish Flu?  Human Beings (or most of us) learn from experience, it seems Donald J. Trump is either less than human, too narcissistic or both.  Obama Jumped on the Ebola Virus, he did not make it political and put it in the hands of the CDC.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 16, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Euthanasia?  Just kidding, it's not necessary.  People like you will end up infected and die, or recover and discover you have a bill of six figures [since I suppose you don't have medical insurance or you buy cheap insurance and end up owing the balance when the amount of your insurance is used up).


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > He's too freaking stupid to own his own business
> ...


LOL

I doubt you own anything more than skivies in your moms basement.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Count me in as an asshole too then...........I don't give a damn about your feelings or these masks..........Cloth masks STOP 2 THINGS..............JACK AND SHIT.

Now if you will excuse me I'm gonna check that mosquito Chain link fence to see if  it works now on stopping mosquitos..........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 16, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


They are now calling it a FACIAL COVERING ON THE RADIO HERE.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 16, 2020)

Lesh said:


> Just wear a fucking mask..please?
> 
> can we get through this disaster?


Up yours.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


----------



## buttercup (Jul 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> freyasman is The Problem.   It's so clear that people like him do not have an ounce of common sense.



That's hilarious, apparently today is upside down day.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 16, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



The true assholes are the boot-licking, TV-watching useful idiots who want to force those of us who can see through the BS to go along with all these tyrannical mandates, to placate their idiotic fear.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


"Euthanasia" huh?
You guys aren't even trying _to pretend_ you don't want me dead anymore, are you?

And yet you still feel entitled to demand I do things to make you feel safer? 
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.........no.


Stay away from me and leave me alone or I'll treat you like the enemy you have admitted to being.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 16, 2020)

Mean while in California.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 16, 2020)

buttercup said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Damn skippy.........

DUCK.....shit that was Corona virus........jumped off the roof and was gonna pound me to the mat......

Damn that was close...........OMFG.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 16, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



In a way it's good that they are showing their true colors. I actually felt physically threatened on another thread, someone told me that if I didn't comply with a place of business that required a mask...*"if we watch you being tased, batoned, handcuffed, etc. for not complying and not leaving, then it would be justice served." * (Even though I never said that I would challenge a business that required it, I would either not go there in the first place or walk out the door if they told me to put on a mask.)

To me what is going on is pure evil.  Not only the scamdemic, but the hateful, almost zombie-like reactions from the people going along with it.  Even to the point of threatening people with physical violence or death.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 16, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Try to walk into a city or county municipal building without a mask.  You will be politely asked to wear one, when you don't you will be escorted out not so politely.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 16, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...



Governor Blackface is going to make them mandatory for at least the next 6 months.  I, however, do not wear them and will not wear them.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Wanna bet?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 16, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> They work to do what? Contain bacteria and maintain its close proximity to your face and nose? Yea they do that.
> 
> You do know that you can get this virus through your eyes? Does your mask cover your eyes?



Name one person who wore just a mask and maintained social distancing that got the virus.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 16, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> You have no proof your mask works. And if you have that many medical issues you should not put your life in the hands of a 25 cent piece of material mass produced by a company that used to fucking make bedsheets and pillows.
> 
> My mother has a compromised immune system.  She doesn't wear a mask, SHE DOESN'T GO IN PUBLIC. She said no way would she trust her life with a fucking mask you can buy at wal mart.



My mask was about $25. I have good reusable filters and trust it as long as those around me are wearing the mask that works to block the virus in coughs and sneezes.


----------



## fbj (Jul 16, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...




Because it's summer and it's 95 degrees you dumb mutherfucker.     I wear it to buy food and medicine not outside


----------



## fbj (Jul 16, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My mask was about $25. I have good reusable filters and trust it as long as those around me are wearing the mask that works to block the virus in coughs and sneezes.



You need your fucking head examined if you paid $25 for a mask


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 16, 2020)

buttercup said:


> In a way it's good that they are showing their true colors. I actually felt physically threatened on another thread, someone told me that if I didn't comply with a place of business that required a mask...*"if we watch you being tased, batoned, handcuffed, etc. for not complying and not leaving, then it would be justice served." * (Even though I never said that I would challenge a business that required it, I would either not go there in the first place or walk out the door if they told me to put on a mask.)
> 
> To me what is going on is pure evil.  Not only the scamdemic, but the hateful, almost zombie-like reactions from the people going along with it.  Even to the point of threatening people with physical violence or death.



Was your attitude on Trump evil too when he endorsed violence?









						Trump's endorsement of violence reaches new level: He may pay legal fees for assault suspect
					

When Donald Trump said Sunday that he might pay the legal fees of a man charged with hitting a protester in the face at one of his rallies, it was the latest of many occasions when the leading Republican candidate for president appeared to condone or accept violence by supporters.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## fbj (Jul 16, 2020)

Bobob said:


> That is why you wash them or through them out in time. Maybe you would prefer that the bacteria can maintain its
> position on your face, yes? No, the mask does not cover your eyes but you do the bet you can with what you have.
> The mask is not a catch-all, but it sure as hell helps.




Do you wear the mask in the shower too jackass?  LOL


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 16, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> My glasses get fogged up!
> 
> I wear one where required.


If a face "covering" is required, I wear a plastic face shield. This protects my eyes and I can breathe better. When I get home from a public place of many people I simply wipe the mask and it is clean. Cloth or paper masks are often used repeatedly without washing or disposing of. One doesn't touch their face as often when wearing a shield as they do when wearing a mask, adjusting and removing, etc.  

Just this morning, I called Safeway, Walmart, and Fred Meyer ( Kroger ) and asked them if face shields were acceptable now that it is store policy to wear a face "covering" and they all said, "yes".  Yea, smiles are back!


----------



## buttercup (Jul 17, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Was your attitude on Trump evil too when he endorsed violence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that relevant to me?  Are you that shallow to automatically assume that everyone has to be either a Republican or a Democrat, and because I disagree with you on this topic I must be a Republican Trump supporter?  

This is probably the fourth or fifth time I've said this in the last couple days, but here we go again. I'm not a Trump supporter, never have been, and never will be. Not everyone sees things in terms of red helmet vs blue helmet, so don't assume things, you know what they say about people who assume.

But nice deflection from a legitimate point I made about people advocating violence against those of us who are not going along with this psyop.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 17, 2020)

fbj said:


> Do you wear the mask in the shower too jackass?  LOL


Are you as ignorant as you sound? Of course, I wear a mask in the shower because Trump also wears one in the shower


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 17, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Gee, and how many were infected by the Spanish Flu?  Human Beings (or most of us) learn from experience, it seems Donald J. Trump is either less than human, too narcissistic or both.  Obama Jumped on the Ebola Virus, he did not make it political and put it in the hands of the CDC.



And how well did that go? CDC=60 million Americans infected. 

Fuck the CDC.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Wanna bet?


You will wind paying a fine if you don't


eagle1462010 said:


> Count me in as an asshole too then...........I don't give a damn about your feelings or these masks..........Cloth masks STOP 2 THINGS..............JACK AND SHIT.
> 
> Now if you will excuse me I'm gonna check that mosquito Chain link fence to see if  it works now on stopping mosquitos..........



Why do you cling to your stupidity?  Masks are effective, but not 100%.

If I gave you a bowl of 100 Skittles and told you that 2 of them were filled with Drano, would you still want them?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> And how well did that go? CDC=60 million Americans infected.
> 
> Fuck the CDC.



Bullshit!  Why are you being such an asshole?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You will wind paying a fine if you don't
> 
> 
> Why do you cling to your stupidity?  Masks are effective, but not 100%.
> ...


I refuse to obey.......I only do so at work because of the mask police............what we call them.

I'll keep my distance and that is about it.........New York had Draconian rules and it didn't stop Jack Squat.........0.1 to .3 microns is the airborne virus that the CDC finally admitted is AIRBORNE.....cloth masks and face coverings will NOT STOP IT PERIOD............you are fooling yourself on that .

If you are at risk..........you need a mask that will effectively PROTECT YOU........not others....filters low microns both ways..........no exhale port that isn't filtered either..........

All we have done is prolonged this madness...........New York is flat lining.....why......because a large number of them have already had it.........of course the talking heads don't want to admit that.........Sweden the same thing......

The virus is Mother Nature.........and we will not stop it til it runs it's course.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

fbj said:


> You need your fucking head examined if you paid $25 for a mask


This is an N95 with washable filters.  It is expensive but I am worth it!


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You will wind paying a fine if you don't
> 
> 
> Why do you cling to your stupidity?  Masks are effective, but not 100%.
> ...


No I won't.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> This is an N95 with washable filters. It is expensive but I am worth it!


aka .........you are wearing a mask to protect yourself.........face coverings DON'T DO THAT..........cloth doesn't do that.........

That is what is going on in this country not N95s everywhere..............cloth BS masks don't stop Jack.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> If a face "covering" is required, I wear a plastic face shield. This protects my eyes and I can breathe better. When I get home from a public place of many people I simply wipe the mask and it is clean. Cloth or paper masks are often used repeatedly without washing or disposing of. One doesn't touch their face as often when wearing a shield as they do when wearing a mask, adjusting and removing, etc.
> 
> Just this morning, I called Safeway, Walmart, and Fred Meyer ( Kroger ) and asked them if face shields were acceptable now that it is store policy to wear a face "covering" and they all said, "yes".  Yea, smiles are back!


**Businesses have no lawful authority to deny you service based on arbitrary standards.  Refusing you entry because you are not wearing a mask or shield is NO FUCKING DIFFERENT than denying a person service because they are Black.

Both are discriminatory, only the justification has changed.  It used to be Blacks were denied because they were dirty or carried disease.  Now it is because you might have a virus you don't know about that a face shield does nothing to stop venting out into the open room.

*WEAR IT LIKE THE BEAT DOWN PUSSIFIED COWARD YOU ARE




*


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2020)

there ain't no comparison.    PUBLIC HEALTH is a 
thing.    The face mask probably does stem contagion    Studies which show that it does not 
protect the wearer are NOT AT ISSUE


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Refusing you entry because you are not wearing a mask or shield is NO FUCKING DIFFERENT than denying a person service because they are Black.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Bullshit!  Why are you being such an asshole?



What part is bullshit? Why are you being such a dumbass dicklick?









						2009 H1N1 Pandemic
					

A summary of key events of the 2009 H1N1 pandemic and the CDC's response activities between April 2009 and April 2010.




					www.cdc.gov
				




From the CDC website:

_*From April 12, 2009 to April 10, 2010, CDC estimated there were 60.8 million cases *_(range: 43.3-89.3 million), 274,304 hospitalizations (range: 195,086-402,719), and 12,469 deaths (range: 8868-18,306) in the United States due to the (H1N1)pdm09 virus.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> aka .........you are wearing a mask to protect yourself.........face coverings DON'T DO THAT..........cloth doesn't do that.........
> 
> That is what is going on in this country not N95s everywhere..............cloth BS masks don't stop Jack.



I believe that cloth masks---ANY MASK that covers the nose and mouth,  DOES lessen aerosol 
dissemination of virus laden droplets on talking, coughing, sneezing, yelling etc.    AND that is about all they do-----and it is a GOOD IDEA


----------



## Bobob (Jul 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> And how well did that go? CDC=60 million Americans infected.
> 
> Fuck the CDC.


I guess we can say "fuck" Trump also because of his failure to contain this virus, yes?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 17, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> I believe that cloth masks---ANY MASK that covers the nose and mouth,  DOES lessen aerosol
> dissemination of virus laden droplets on talking, coughing, sneezing, yelling etc.    AND that is about all they do-----and it is a GOOD IDEA


We disagree then.  We have only prolonged what will eventually happen anyway, and at COST WAY TOO HIGH for the people who will soon be losing everything because the economy was destroyed.....

Kinda like burning down the house because we saw a spider.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 17, 2020)

Bobob said:


> I guess we can say "fuck" Trump also because of his failure to contain this virus, yes?



When Trump gets to 60 million cases in the US alone, call me.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> We disagree then.  We have only prolonged what will eventually happen anyway, and at COST WAY TOO HIGH for the people who will soon be losing everything because the economy was destroyed.....
> 
> Kinda like burning down the house because we saw a spider.



you are willing to SACRIFICE a percentage of people to covid 19?    How do you feel about 
POLIO?     Tuberculosis?    AIDS?  -----uhm---
malaria,  westnile virus,  shistosomiasis, bubonic 
plague  ?       I am optimistic that the economy will survive


----------



## Bobob (Jul 17, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> **Businesses have no lawful authority to deny you service based on arbitrary standards.  Refusing you entry because you are not wearing a mask or shield is NO FUCKING DIFFERENT than denying a person service because they are Black.
> 
> Both are discriminatory, only the justification has changed.  It used to be Blacks were denied because they were dirty or carried disease.  Now it is because you might have a virus you don't know about that a face shield does nothing to stop venting out into the open room.
> 
> ...


There is a HUGE fucking difference. They may have denied blacks while using an excuse like yours. How about whites who were dirty and may have carried diseases? They were denied only because they were black and you are denied only because you might infect other patrons. 
Racists and business owners in the same category? Business owners have the right to protect their patrons
from people who are spreading the virus. So stop making lame excuses and wear a mask to protect others and even yourself. Trump is wrong as usual.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 17, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> you are willing to SACRIFICE a percentage of people to covid 19?    How do you feel about
> POLIO?     Tuberculosis?    AIDS?  -----uhm---
> malaria,  westnile virus,  shistosomiasis, bubonic
> plague  ?       I am optimistic that the economy will survive


I am unwilling to live in fear from a dang virus that has a 0.2% death rate and dropping as more data comes in..........about half are from nursing homes.......and by the definition of coivd death from the CDC which guarantees more death certificates saying Covid.

Those in the risk zone need to have better PPE.........you don't quarantine the healthy that is stupid........masks are stupid unless they actually block the virus completely.

The Economic damage is SEVERE........I'm seeing it right now.......we are still down 90 plus employees....thousands at the place of work.......and the gov't tits are drying up..........People I worked with will lose everything over this crap..........

For what....inflated numbers and a survival rate of 99.964%


----------



## Bobob (Jul 17, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> **Businesses have no lawful authority to deny you service based on arbitrary standards.  Refusing you entry because you are not wearing a mask or shield is NO FUCKING DIFFERENT than denying a person service because they are Black.
> 
> Both are discriminatory, only the justification has changed.  It used to be Blacks were denied because they were dirty or carried disease.  Now it is because you might have a virus you don't know about that a face shield does nothing to stop venting out into the open room.
> 
> ...


You mean that only cowards should wear a mask and that real men are not afraid of some virus that is a hoax anyway because they are not cowards? Is that what this is all about? Cowards vs. real men? You need help, hotshot. 
Your grifter is also in denial.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 17, 2020)

Bobob said:


> You mean that only cowards should wear a mask and that real men are not afraid of some virus that is a hoax anyway because they are not cowards? Is that what this is all about? Cowards vs. real men? You need help, hotshot.
> Your grifter is also in denial.


Get your ass back under the bed and hide.............

Some refuse to live in fear or OBEY..........your side loves that shit not us.........so take your mask your draconian laws and shove them where the sun doesn't shine.

Thank you.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> I am unwilling to live in fear from a dang virus that has a 0.2% death rate and dropping as more data comes in..........about half are from nursing homes.......and by the definition of coivd death from the CDC which guarantees more death certificates saying Covid.
> 
> Those in the risk zone need to have better PPE.........you don't quarantine the healthy that is stupid........masks are stupid unless they actually block the virus completely.
> 
> ...



ok-----I don't see how using a face-mask DESTROYS the economy.   We did more than 
that in response to the very slim chance of contracting tuberculosis which also----often resolves spontaneously.  Syphilis gave us the OBLIGATORY WASSERMAN.    I look upon the face mask as-----the OBLIGATORY hankie of yesteryear.    TB was disseminated by aerosol


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 17, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> ok-----I don't see how using a face-mask DESTROYS the economy.   We did more than
> that in response to the very slim chance of contracting tuberculosis which also----often resolves spontaneously.  Syphilis gave us the OBLIGATORY WASSERMAN.    I look upon the face mask as-----the OBLIGATORY hankie of yesteryear.    TB was disseminated by aerosol


I didn't say the mask destroyed our economy.......I said the virus did.............and I could care less about the mask laws..........I really don't give a damn.............this virus will run it's course and will not end til it does.

We have allowed a prolonged seige that will screw 10's of millions of families because of it........We should have never shut down at all.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 17, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Business owners have the right to protect their patrons



*Thanks, Bobbit for justifying racism.*  If I'm a business I have any right according to you to set whatever standard I want AS I SEE FIT so long as the cause is just to me, and if I feel Blacks are dirty, carrying disease, might infect my patrons and are unwanted and unpopular with my patrons and BAD FOR BUSINESS, you've just given me full power to exclude them.

Thank you.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 17, 2020)

Bobob said:


> You mean that only cowards should wear a mask and that real men are not afraid of some virus that is a hoax anyway because they are not cowards? Is that what this is all about? Cowards vs. real men? You need help, hotshot.
> Your grifter is also in denial.


Bobbit is a Hobbit, when in doubt
just mob it, then ROB IT.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 17, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> *Thanks, Bobbit for justifying racism.*  If I'm a business I have any right according to you to set whatever standard I want AS I SEE FIT so long as the cause is just to me, and if I feel Blacks are dirty, carrying disease, might infect my patrons and are unwanted and unpopular with my patrons and BAD FOR BUSINESS, you've just given me full power to exclude them.
> 
> Thank you.


It is also illegal to refuse service due to race. By not wearing masks and social distancing, crowding beaches, bars,
clubs, and restaurants you are putting your fellow citizens at risk of infection. What the hell is wrong with you?
Are you as dumb as you sound?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 17, 2020)

Montrovant said:


>


Safeway told me yesterday when I called them to ask about plastic face shields they ask any person coming in without any face covering to please wear a mask. If the potential customer says they forgot to bring it, Safeway offers them a new mask and if the customer says they are not going to wear a mask _they are allowed in to shop.  No prohibitions. I _wear a face shield just to keep the peace and while I do mind, I know this isn't going to be forever and will be over with when our great president wins reelection. Shutting down communities is all a political ploy to deny Trump a second term which is going to backfire on those anarchists who would rather see people die than a great leader reelected.









						The Science is Conclusive: Masks and Respirators do NOT Prevent Transmission of Viruses -- Sott.net
					

Comment: The following review of the scientific literature on wearing surgical and other facemasks as a means of preventing the transmission of SARS-CoV-2 and thus preventing contraction of 'Covid-19' was published a month ago. And absent some...




					www.sott.net
				




Here is what AARP published in mid-June 2020 about face shields and coverings in general:









						Face Shields Versus Masks for Protection From COVID-19
					

Are face masks more effective than clear plastic face shields in protecting from infection with coronavirus? Here's advice from public health experts.




					www.aarp.org


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> aka .........you are wearing a mask to protect yourself.........face coverings DON'T DO THAT..........cloth doesn't do that.........
> 
> That is what is going on in this country not N95s everywhere..............cloth BS masks don't stop Jack.


Yes, it does. Continue to revel in your ignorance.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> What part is bullshit? Why are you being such a dumbass dicklick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so confused you are comparing apples and oranges. COVID-19 is not H1N1.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You are so confused you are comparing apples and oranges. COVID-19 is not H1N1.



No, it's not. But they're both infectious diseases that hit this country and caused a pandemic. But only one do we have to give up our constitutional rights and freedoms for, and it's not the one with 60 million cases, but the one with 3 million. Not one business closed down, not one job loss due to SARS1. SIXTY MILLION CASES.

SARS2-3 million cases. 41 million people out of work, hundreds of thousands of businesses shut down. Forced mask compliance.

Makes no sense.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 17, 2020)

Bobob said:


> By not wearing masks and social distancing . . . you are putting your fellow citizens at risk of infection.


Prove it.  I've been self-quarantined for 16 months.  Hardly ever go out.  Have severe respiratory problems.  PROVE to me I'm a risk to you by not wearing a mask even if not coughing, even if social distancing.  You're a greater risk to me.  Prove to me my *REAL* death by suffocation and asphyxiation by wearing a mask (I experienced this first hand the other day nearly passing out trying to wear a mask in a store just to be nice) or being rushed to the ER is worth your *THEORETICAL* peace of mind.

PROVE to me my being made a prisoner of my home and vilification for living and loss of freedom and right to live is NECESSARY just for you to feel good about yourself?

*WHAT THE FUCK MAKES YOU THINK YOU MATTER MORE THAN ME, ASSHOLE, *that it give you the RIGHT to discriminate against a whole class of society? If I don't want to go somewhere, I don't go.  If I think a person risky or unfavorable, I just avoid them.  Grow a fucking pair and quite making the whole fucking world responsible for YOUR snowflake paranoid brainwashed peace of mind.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> No, it's not. But they're both infectious diseases that hit this country and caused a pandemic. But only one do we have to give up our constitutional rights and freedoms for, and it's not the one with 60 million cases, but the one with 3 million. Not one business closed down, not one job loss due to SARS1. SIXTY MILLION CASES.
> 
> SARS2-3 million cases. 41 million people out of work, hundreds of thousands of businesses shut down. Forced mask compliance.
> 
> Makes no sense.



I don't even recall the H1N1 being a problem because it was not severe. I know no one who had it. Hindsight is always 20/20, especially in 2020.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I don't even recall the H1N1 being a problem because it was not severe. I know no one who had it. Hindsight is always 20/20, especially in 2020.



Irrelevant. I don't know anyone who got covid19. 60 million people, as per the CDC, got SARS1 in 2009 and 2010. We were not asked to or required to wear anything special, nothing shut down, no jobs lost. But it was Obama in the white house so the media downplayed it. The brown turd in the white house couldn't have done it worse with a full 20% of the entire population of the US getting infected. With SARS2 only 1% of Americans have it, but the left spends 24/7 on every MSM network saying how badly Trump has handled this pandemic.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Irrelevant. I don't know anyone who got covid19. 60 million people, as per the CDC, got SARS1 in 2009 and 2010. We were not asked to or required to wear anything special, nothing shut down, no jobs lost. But it was Obama in the white house so the media downplayed it. The brown turd in the white house couldn't have done it worse with a full 20% of the entire population of the US getting infected. *With SARS2 only 1% of Americans have it*, but the left spends 24/7 on every MSM network saying how badly Trump has handled this pandemic.


Only 1%?  You better check your numbers, dumbass!

I know LOTS of people with COVID-19.  Maybe you are just lucky!  My own daughter is under quarantine right now in Virginia because someone in her class popped positive on a test, with no symptoms.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Only 1%?  You better check your numbers, dumbass!
> 
> I know LOTS of people with COVID-19.  Maybe you are just lucky!  My own daughter is under quarantine right now in Virginia because someone in her class popped positive on a test, with no symptoms.







__





						Template:COVID-19 pandemic data - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I've proven your dumbass wrong in this thread over and over again. Not once have you been able to prove a single fucking thing you say. EVERYTHING I've stated I've backed up with proof. 

Total cases: 3.67 million
Total population: 330 million

Percent of population infected: 1.1%

Suck it, duckwad.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> I am unwilling to live in fear from a dang virus that has a 0.2% death rate and dropping as more data comes in..........about half are from nursing homes.......and by the definition of coivd death from the CDC which guarantees more death certificates saying Covid.
> 
> Those in the risk zone need to have better PPE.........you don't quarantine the healthy that is stupid........masks are stupid unless they actually block the virus completely.
> 
> ...



Who is quarantining the healthy?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's now!  What will it be in a month?  2 months?  A year?

Fuck off you dumbass prick!  It's not very nice to say, but I hope karma reaches out and smites your ass or someone you care very much about.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That's now!  What will it be in a month?  2 months?  A year?
> 
> Fuck off you dumbass prick!



You said I should check my numbers. I showed you I was right, you moved the goalposts to 2 months from now. 

Fuck off dumbass.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Safeway told me yesterday when I called them to ask about plastic face shields they ask any person coming in without any face covering to please wear a mask. If the potential customer says they forgot to bring it, Safeway offers them a new mask and if the customer says they are not going to wear a mask _they are allowed in to shop.  No prohibitions. I _wear a face shield just to keep the peace and while I do mind, I know this isn't going to be forever and will be over with when our great president wins reelection. Shutting down communities is all a political ploy to deny Trump a second term which is going to backfire on those anarchists who would rather see people die than a great leader reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is all about the presidential election, why is the whole world playing along?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Irrelevant. I don't know anyone who got covid19. 60 million people, as per the CDC, got SARS1 in 2009 and 2010. We were not asked to or required to wear anything special, nothing shut down, no jobs lost. But it was Obama in the white house so the media downplayed it. The brown turd in the white house couldn't have done it worse with a full 20% of the entire population of the US getting infected. With SARS2 only 1% of Americans have it, but the left spends 24/7 on every MSM network saying how badly Trump has handled this pandemic.


The 60 million number is an estimate. Find the number of confirmed cases over the same time period as COVID and your argument will hold more weight.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 17, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Prove it.  I've been self-quarantined for 16 months.  Hardly ever go out.  Have severe respiratory problems.  PROVE to me I'm a risk to you by not wearing a mask even if not coughing, even if social distancing.  You're a greater risk to me.  Prove to me my *REAL* death by suffocation and asphyxiation by wearing a mask (I experienced this first hand the other day nearly passing out trying to wear a mask in a store just to be nice) or being rushed to the ER is worth your *THEORETICAL* peace of mind.
> 
> PROVE to me my being made a prisoner of my home and vilification for living and loss of freedom and right to live is NECESSARY just for you to feel good about yourself?
> 
> *WHAT THE FUCK MAKES YOU THINK YOU MATTER MORE THAN ME, ASSHOLE, *that it give you the RIGHT to discriminate against a whole class of society? If I don't want to go somewhere, I don't go.  If I think a person risky or unfavorable, I just avoid them.  Grow a fucking pair and quite making the whole fucking world responsible for YOUR snowflake paranoid brainwashed peace of mind.


Sorry you are not feeling well, pal. If you will suffocate wearing a mask, then wear a SHIELD. You listen to your grifter and I will take my chances with the medical and science communities. It matters not who matters more. It matters that we get a handle on this virus that is spreading. Wearing a mask does not make me feel good about myself as that is hardly a fun thing to do. It makes me feel somewhat protected which is better than no mask. The Memorial day coming out parties at beaches, restaurants, bars, etc. resulted in this explosion, and from the way you are flapping in the breeze, you didn't learn much.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Yes, it does. Continue to revel in your ignorance.


Damn skippy.........you wear yours.....and I'll NOT.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Who is quarantining the healthy?


Duh.........40 million people laid off and told to stay home and you have the nerve to ask that question

I thought you were smarter than that.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Prove it.  I've been self-quarantined for 16 months.  Hardly ever go out.  Have severe respiratory problems.  PROVE to me I'm a risk to you by not wearing a mask even if not coughing, even if social distancing.  You're a greater risk to me.  Prove to me my *REAL* death by suffocation and asphyxiation by wearing a mask (I experienced this first hand the other day nearly passing out trying to wear a mask in a store just to be nice) or being rushed to the ER is worth your *THEORETICAL* peace of mind.
> 
> PROVE to me my being made a prisoner of my home and vilification for living and loss of freedom and right to live is NECESSARY just for you to feel good about yourself?
> 
> *WHAT THE FUCK MAKES YOU THINK YOU MATTER MORE THAN ME, ASSHOLE, *that it give you the RIGHT to discriminate against a whole class of society? If I don't want to go somewhere, I don't go.  If I think a person risky or unfavorable, I just avoid them.  Grow a fucking pair and quite making the whole fucking world responsible for YOUR snowflake paranoid brainwashed peace of mind.


And we have a winner.....


----------



## buttercup (Jul 17, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Safeway told me yesterday when I called them to ask about plastic face shields they ask any person coming in without any face covering to please wear a mask. If the potential customer says they forgot to bring it, Safeway offers them a new mask and if the customer says they are not going to wear a mask _they are allowed in to shop.  No prohibitions. I _wear a face shield just to keep the peace and while I do mind, I know this isn't going to be forever and will be over with when our great president wins reelection. Shutting down communities is all a political ploy to deny Trump a second term which is going to backfire on those anarchists who would rather see people die than a great leader reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is NOT a mere ploy to deny Trump a second term.  Yes, of course many partisan-minded Dems are using it for partisan purposes by trying to pin the blame on Trump, but that still doesn't make this just a ploy to get Trump out of office.

This is a massive psyop, on a global scale, being used as a pretext for numerous globalist agendas, all leading to their final goal, the NWO.

They even openly admit that they are using this as the "great opportunity" to make major permanent global changes.  (Of course they try to make the changes sound like a good thing, but that's just to sell the public on their agendas.)  And make no mistake, they didn't suddenly realize in the middle of this "pandemic" that this is their perfect opportunity, everything they do is planned out.  Look into Event 201.  Look into the Rockefeller Foundation report on scenarios for the future, written 10 years ago that describes almost exactly what is happening right now, you can see that here.



And I'm really sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it's not going to be over when Trump is re-elected.   In fact, I hate to say this, but I'm fairly certain this is just the beginning.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2020)

Bobob said:


> I guess we can say "fuck" Trump also because of his failure to contain this virus, yes?



what is  "failure to contain virus"  mean?


irosie91 said:


> there ain't no comparison.    PUBLIC HEALTH is a
> thing.    The face mask probably does stem contagion    Studies which show that it does not
> protect the wearer are NOT AT ISSUE



what is your issue,  Frey???


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> And we have a winner.....



Toob----at this point it has become a matter of etiquette-----like not spitting on the sidewalk or urinating in the gutter.     Unless you are infected with something DANGEROUS-----it will hurt no one----but the whole society is BETTER OFF if no one does it


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 17, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Sorry you are not feeling well, pal. If you will suffocate wearing a mask, then wear a SHIELD. You listen to your grifter and I will take my chances with the medical and science communities. It matters not who matters more. It matters that we get a handle on this virus that is spreading. Wearing a mask does not make me feel good about myself as that is hardly a fun thing to do. It makes me feel somewhat protected which is better than no mask. The Memorial day coming out parties at beaches, restaurants, bars, etc. resulted in this explosion, and from the way you are flapping in the breeze, you didn't learn much.


Sorry.  I won't be wearing a shield either.  I guess you just don't get it.  You think I'm being obtuse, defiant or stupid.  I just like to breathe, and I don't like to waste money on stupid things I don't need that don't do anything but make it impossible to breathe just so that others feel more secure.  This is all horsecrap, wear a mask if you want, wear one if you can, don't make a law everyone can't follow, best thing to do is just social distance best you can and wait for the vaccine.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> what is  "failure to contain virus"  mean?
> 
> 
> what is your issue,  Frey???


My issue is that entirely too many people can't seem to just leave me alone.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Toob----at this point it has become a matter of etiquette-----like not spitting on the sidewalk or urinating in the gutter.     Unless you are infected with something DANGEROUS-----it will hurt no one----but the whole society is BETTER OFF if no one does it


Oh bullshit. 

It's behavioral modification and I ain't going to be modified.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> My issue is that entirely too many people can't seem to just leave me alone.



I understand the adolescent mind-----fret not----you will grow out of it


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Oh bullshit.
> 
> It's behavioral modification and I ain't going to be modified.



ok-----that's the   NO  phase of child developement-----it will pass


----------



## fbj (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> This is an N95 with washable filters.  It is expensive but I am worth it!



I dont give a fuck what it is,  its something you are not supposed to be doing


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That's now!  What will it be in a month?  2 months?  A year?
> 
> Fuck off you dumbass prick!





eagle1462010 said:


> Duh.........40 million people laid off and told to stay home and you have the nerve to ask that question
> 
> I thought you were smarter than that.



You are fucked in the head!  There is no mandatory quarantine anymore unless you are COVID-19 positive, shit-for-brains!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Sorry.  I won't be wearing a shield either.  I guess you just don't get it.  You think I'm being obtuse, defiant or stupid.  I just like to breathe, and I don't like to waste money on stupid things I don't need that don't do anything but make it impossible to breathe just so that others feel more secure.  This is all horsecrap, wear a mask if you want, wear one if you can, don't make a law everyone can't follow, best thing to do is just social distance best you can and wait for the vaccine.



You are being obtuse, defiant and stupid.

What if there never is a vaccine?  Are you going to wait forever?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Oh bullshit.
> 
> It's behavioral modification and I ain't going to be modified.



Bullshit.  Your childish attitude does need modification, but only you can do that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

fbj said:


> I dont give a fuck what it is,  its something you are not supposed to be doing



How the fuck do you know, you fucking twit?


----------



## buttercup (Jul 17, 2020)

Very sad to see so many unthinking order followers here.   Apparently people do not learn from history.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Very sad to see so many unthinking order followers here.   Apparently people do not learn from history.



Suppose you're right, what is the harm?


----------



## buttercup (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Suppose you're right, what is the harm?



The harm is in where all of this leading.   I've shared my thoughts on this numerous times on different threads. So I'm not going to get into all of it again right now.  But for now I'm going to copy / paste something that Natural Citizen posted on another thread yesterday.  To be clear, I believe that it's much more than what he's saying here, what he is saying is just one part of it.  But I'll post it anyway:

What they want is complete government control over all of your medical decisions. Once they aquire the power to mandate intrusive medical procedures such as vaccination, they're not gonna give it up and the door is wide open for mandating all of your medical decisions thereafter.​​As it is, many in the electorate are effectively begging them to tell them what to do. And everyone else.​​The mask is just the foot in the door. Problem, reaction, solution...​


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> I understand the adolescent mind-----fret not----you will grow out of it


If this weak shit is all you have to offer,  then why would anyone with any self respect give you the time of day?
You're a snarky,  disrespectful little cry-bully,  and frankly,  actual adults find you pathetic.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> ok-----that's the   NO  phase of child developement-----it will pass


And that right there is the give away....
You see yourselves as some parental figures and feel entitled to treat the rest of us as children. 

News flash  fucktards,  you ain't.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> If this weak shit is all you have to offer,  then why would anyone with any self respect give you the time of day?
> You're a snarky,  disrespectful little cry-bully,  and frankly,  actual adults find you pathetic.



it is actually not weak shit.   The human brain is actually not mature  until a person reaches about 
age 35.    My guess is that you are still developing


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> And that right there is the give away....
> You see yourselves as some parental figures and feel entitled to treat the rest of us as children.
> 
> News flash  fucktards,  you ain't.



yes----I do feel responsible for people like you


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Bullshit.  Your childish attitude does need modification, but only you can do that.


And you need a an attitude adjustment.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> it is actually not weak shit.   The human brain is actually not mature  until a person reaches about
> age 35.    My guess is that you are still developing


I was born in the 60s, and you are a awfully smug for a halfwit.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> yes----I do feel responsible for people like you


Are you going to take responsibility for what I do to your intrusive ass for not leaving me alone?

Or are you going to childishly blame me for what you bring on yourself despite multiple warnings?

(I bet I already know the answer)


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

buttercup said:


> The harm is in where all of this leading.   I've shared my thoughts on this numerous times on different threads. So I'm not going to get into all of it again right now.  But for now I'm going to copy / paste something that Natural Citizen posted on another thread yesterday.  To be clear, I believe that it's much more than what he's saying here, what he is saying is just one part of it.  But I'll post it anyway:
> 
> What they want is complete government control over all of your medical decisions. Once they aquire the power to mandate intrusive medical procedures such as vaccination, they're not gonna give it up and the door is wide open for mandating all of your medical decisions thereafter.​​As it is, many in the electorate are effectively begging them to tell them what to do. And everyone else.​​The mask is just the foot in the door. Problem, reaction, solution...​


Childish attitudes and paranoia is what you have!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> And you need a an attitude adjustment.


No, your attitude will hopefully lead to you or someone you care about getting COVID-19.  I just received word that a guy who works for me just lost his wife,  My company already has 3 more cases.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Are you going to take responsibility for what I do to your intrusive ass for not leaving me alone?
> 
> Or are you going to childishly blame me for what you bring on yourself despite multiple warnings?
> 
> (I bet I already know the answer)



Ooh, internet tough guy!  You are probably a pussy with your attitude.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ooh, internet tough guy!  You are probably a pussy with your attitude.



Since when do your rights trump mine? 

You want to wear a mask? Wear one. I don't give a shit, but don't make ME wear one.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ooh, internet tough guy!  You are probably a pussy with your attitude.


Yeah,  because no ACTUAL tough guys could ever possibly learn to use a computer. 

I can't make you leave me alone,  but I can damn sure make you wish you had.

Fuck around and find out.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Yeah,  because no ACTUAL tough guys could ever possibly learn to use a computer.
> 
> I can't make you leave me alone,  but I can damn sure make you wish you had.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.



Go right ahead, dickless!  I am not scared of a pussy like you.  You are a fucking retard to boot!  Put me on ignore, douche canoe!


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, your attitude will hopefully lead to you or someone you care about getting COVID-19.  I just received word that a guy who works for me just lost his wife,  My company already has 3 more cases.


I work in an ER; so far 5 of my co workers have come down with it. One is already back to work and another will be by Sunday.  The rest are doing okay and will be back on the line next week. 


It's a hard world, let the weak fall.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Go right ahead, dickless!  I am not scared of a pussy like you.  You are a fucking retard to boot!  Put me on ignore, douche canoe!


I will go wherever I please and I will do so without a mask,  and any little bitch like you that says anything will get told to fuck off. 
And if you don't,  I will feed you an entire can of pepper spray. 
Bon appetit,  fucktard.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 17, 2020)

And if you're a particularly nasty little bitch,  I will choke you out and give it to you as a suppository.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> I will go wherever I please and I will do so without a mask,  and any little bitch like you that says anything will get told to fuck off.
> And if you don't,  I will feed you an entire can of pepper spray.
> Bon appetit,  fucktard.



What's really funny is hes calling YOU a pussy and yet it's HIM who is crying like a baby because not everyone wants to walk around looking like a fucking moron wearing a non-functional mask to appease the gov't.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> What's really funny is hes calling YOU a pussy and yet it's HIM who is crying like a baby because not everyone wants to walk around looking like a fucking moron wearing a non-functional mask to appease the gov't.



 / thread.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Childish attitudes and paranoia is what you have!



You are entitled to your blissfully ignorant opinion, but it's already going in that direction, in a number of places. Demonstrably so.  One would have to be completely blind to not see the writing on the wall, at this point.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> I work in an ER; so far 5 of my co workers have come down with it. One is already back to work and another will be by Sunday.  The rest are doing okay and will be back on the line next week.
> 
> 
> It's a hard world, let the weak fall.


 So how is that janitorial work?  

You just destroyed whatever point you were failing to make.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> I will go wherever I please and I will do so without a mask,  and any little bitch like you that says anything will get told to fuck off.
> And if you don't,  I will feed you an entire can of pepper spray.
> Bon appetit,  fucktard.



You apparently don't follow the news.  You ass will be locked out of everything without a mask.  Enjoy dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

buttercup said:


> You are entitled to your blissfully ignorant opinion, but it's already going in that direction, in a number of places. Demonstrably so.  One would have to be completely blind to not see the writing on the wall, at this point.



The exact opposite of what you think is happening.  Catch a clue!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> What's really funny is hes calling YOU a pussy and yet it's HIM who is crying like a baby because not everyone wants to walk around looking like a fucking moron wearing a non-functional mask to appease the gov't.



You fall into the pussy category too!  What's more, you need to douche.  An employee of mine lost his wife to COVID-19.  May you suffer the same.  Karma is a bitch!


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What if there never is a vaccine?  Are you going to wait forever?


Ever know of a single deadly corona virus that there was no eventual vaccine against or some other treatment?  And it has nothing to do with "waiting."


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So how is that janitorial work?
> 
> You just destroyed whatever point you were failing to make.


Your mind is set in concrete and your ears are stuffed full of dried bullshit.  There's nothing I could say that would convince you to stop being the weak, angry,  pathetic,  little follower you are.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You apparently don't follow the news.  You ass will be locked out of everything without a mask.  Enjoy dumbass!


All these places say that but all I do is say "No.", and I am left alone after to continue my business. 

That's all it takes to make all of this nonsense go away,  you just have to say a one word, complete sentence; "No. ".


And that bothers you IMO, because you are one of those herd animals who is just too scared to stand up for yourself,  and you go along with anything rather than just standing up and saying "No." Pussies like you are always resentful towards folks who aren't as cowardly as they know themselves to be.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 18, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you are not feeling well, pal. If you will suffocate wearing a mask, then wear a SHIELD. You listen to your grifter and I will take my chances with the medical and science communities. It matters not who matters more. It matters that we get a handle on this virus that is spreading. Wearing a mask does not make me feel good about myself as that is hardly a fun thing to do. It makes me feel somewhat protected which is better than no mask. The Memorial day coming out parties at beaches, restaurants, bars, etc. resulted in this explosion, and from the way you are flapping in the breeze, you didn't learn much.
> ...


My physical condition is such that if I contract this virus, I will die. I am a high risk for sure. You, on the other hand, think that by wearing a face-covering, others will feel more secure. That is correct and in addition, you also will be more secure because face coverings protect both ways according to the medical profession. You must not allow
Trump to dictate every aspect of your life. He has a different agenda than you.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 18, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we can say "fuck" Trump also because of his failure to contain this virus, yes?
> ...


Failure to contain the virus is his wasting 2 months before acknowledgment of the problem, pressing to open the country too soon, dissing the idea of facial protection and social distancing, denigrating the medical community
so that his followers will listen only to him.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2020)

Bobob said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Why do you think everyone is following Trump's lead, rather than making their own decisions?

Not everyone is a follower..... there are a LOT of people who actually think for themselves rather than just doing whatever everyone else does.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Trump followers are always accepting his bad behavior. His constant misrepresentations are always acceptable
and believed by his minions. What bad behavior and misrepresentations will be the response, yes?


----------



## sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...




Masks are one part of OSHA 1910-1030 's doctrine, which addresses PPE in it's entirety.   So to place faith in '_mask only_' is akin to trusting rubbers from a porcupine ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~S~


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2020)

Bobob said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


How so?
Be specific; explain how someone is following his lead rather than making their own decisions. 

And if you can't do that,  then maybe you're just full of shit and hating on people  for not voting the way you want them to.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> All these places say that but all I do is say "No.", and I am left alone after to continue my business.
> 
> That's all it takes to make all of this nonsense go away, you just have to say a one word, complete sentence; "No. ".


You come into my place of business and do that and you will be firmly and politely asked to mask up or leave. Should you refuse...you're gone. Should you refuse to leave the police will be called .

It's that simple. And more and more businesses will be like mine...because we simply can't let this virus run rampant


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2020)

Lesh said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > All these places say that but all I do is say "No.", and I am left alone after to continue my business.
> ...


If I'm asked to leave I will; I have repeatedly  said that,  over and over and over again.  But people are NOT  asking me to...... and that is what is really pissing you and the rest of the followers off.

People are not following your weak and pathetic example,  they are instead respecting my wish to do as I choose. 

So suck it,  lemming.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> People are not following your weak and pathetic example,



And that is why the virus is running rampant in the sun belt


freyasman said:


> they are instead respecting my wish to do as I choose.



You mean your desire to keep this nightmare going as long as possible?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2020)

Lesh said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > People are not following your weak and pathetic example,
> ...


Need a tampon bitch?


----------



## Bobob (Jul 18, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...




*Face Masks Really Do Matter. The Scientific Evidence Is Growing.*
*New research suggests that face coverings help reduce the transmission of droplets, though some masks are more protective than others*
By 
Caitlin McCabe
July 18, 2020 10:41 am ET


Face masks are emerging as one of the most powerful weapons to fight the novel coronavirus, with growing evidence that facial coverings help prevent transmission—even if an infected wearer is in close contact with others.
Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said he believes the pandemic could be brought under control over the next four to eight weeks if “we could get everybody to wear a mask right now.” His comments, made Tuesday with the Journal of the American Medical Association,...


----------



## Bobob (Jul 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I stand by my previous remarks. You all are constantly covering for Trump, never find fault, and follow his lead.
It is you who is full of shit and you can't see the forest for the trees. There are some people who do think for themselves, but not a lot. Read Mary Trump's book and you will see the real Trump and it ain't purty.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > That's now!  What will it be in a month?  2 months?  A year?
> ...


Whatever.......you protect yourself with a better mask.........I think this BS is overblown......

Oh well............


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



it's NUTS-----a tiny little restriction for the sake of public health-----and some macho jerks are going 
APE-SHIT-CRAZY  ------public health rules are nuthin' new  JERKS------remember CHEST X-RAYS ----it was a public health rule


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I'm against the masks......to clarify.......I'm over this BS......

It will take it's course ......those who need the extra protection should have actual masks that will stop the low micron virus.................All we are doing is prolonging this virus.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2020)

I only wear a mask when I am required to do it.

For instance, I have to eat so when I go to a grocery store where that is a requirement then I reluctantly do it.

If I am not required then I don't do it.

It is a personal Liberty thing.  I take personal responbility for my actions. If you are a stupid Moon Bat you probably won't understand.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



wrong again----the virus is transmitted by aerosol ---produced from your DISEASED LUNGS----just like 
tuberculosis-----we should have had a mask law WAY BACK THEN-----lives would have been saved


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


99.984% survival rate and growing.............I'll take my chances............to hell with this BS...........The damage done by this shut down will be far worse than this stinking Chi Com virus........

That is still coming........unless you are globalist wanting to stock up on forclosed homes again.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



One of my employee's wife died last night.  COVID-19 is a hoax.  Please tell him and his wife that. Oh, wait!  You can't because she's DEAD.  She was only in her mid-fifties.

Hey, eagle1462010, you are a real piece of shit, and I hope karma bites you in the ass!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


This virus will run it's course...............and the economic damage will be massive.......those at risk need to use better PPE

Cloth masks don't do Jack Squat........At work no one in the field is getting it......only in the offices.

I simply don't give a flying fuck about this virus anymore...........I'm over it.........so whatever.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Hey, eagle1462010, you are a real piece of shit, and I hope karma bites you in the ass!


Cold day in hell that I will embrace this fear..............If it kills me it kills me.............Hard to believe you were an officer in the Navy anymore........

You don't destroy this country for a dang virus...........and cloth masks are fing useless.............You have a k95 mask........which will stop most ............good for you unless you have unfiltered export valves.........If you do......then if you are sick it goes straight out.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



"run its course"  ---of course-----all viruses do----
so lets forget about polio vaccine.    Lets ignore outbreaks of BUBONIC PLAGUE


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Which part of take your FEAR and shove it up your ass don't you get................

25% of our people are back to work now..........25%..........and they are gonna fucking lose everything............If you are in danger.........stay the fuck home..........Maybe you don't give a shit that a whole lot of people are going to lose everything......and the consequences from it.........Once the Gov't tit is gone that is gonna happen wholesale.................

We should have never shut down.......and cloth masks don't do a damn thing to stop 0.1micron virus................airborne is the main spread..............why early on  I quoted the 2003 Hong Kong Studies.........Why I quoted the ventilation problems and how it spread via negative ventilation..........on the Cruise ship they were LOCKED IN THEIR ROOMS STILL GOT IT.

Because it goes through the fucking vents you moron....always has......oh and finally last week the CDC goes it could spread in vents....LOL

Let me repeat.............a FUCKING CLOTH MASK DOESN'T DO A FUCKING THING.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



wrong again and again.     I have no fear---I am too old for that -----as to your MICRON theory-----lonely viruses do not float around any more than do 
lonely mycobacteria,   they float in LIQUID DROPLETS which can be blocked WHEN THEY FLY OUT OF YOUR DISEASED LUNGS---the aerosol droplets are a lot bigger than a SINGLE MICRON


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Fuck off.........I'm done giving a shit about what you say..........

You pecker woods have economically destroyed this country.........I have a job..........many are Fucked............

Take the cloth mask and shove it too.........enough of you pissing your pants over this virus.....and OBEY.............I'm out of Fucks to give you anymore.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, eagle1462010, you are a real piece of shit, and I hope karma bites you in the ass!
> ...



You can't even get the terminology straight, so why don't you STFU!  They are not useless and it has been proven to anyone with an IQ above room temp, which obviously excludes you!  If not, why are so many states and corporations banning customers without masks?


----------



## ranfunck (Jul 18, 2020)

If masks work so well why all the state shut downs?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

ranfunck said:


> If masks work so well why all the state shut downs?


No one was wearing the masks!  A week ago, about 40% of the people here in Walmart were wearing masks.  Today I went to to pick up my medicine.  There was 100% compliance.  "No mask, no entry" is the new rule.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Message taken and ignored..............You aren't an Admiral here.

I'm tired of this BS and damned mask shaming..............A FUCKING CLOTH MASK DOESN'T DO SHIT.

Wear a professional mask or respirator and STFU.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)

ranfunck said:


> If masks work so well why all the state shut downs?


New York went overboard and locked everyone down at home..........High rises.........They wore masks......everything...........didn't matter because it goes through the ventilation systems in the buildings...........same that is happening here........

And here at work.......they were masks in those buildings.........AC.....everytime they are near someone.........guess what.........IT DOESN'T STOP IT.......That is wear they are getting infected.....in the field..........Not jack squat.


----------



## ranfunck (Jul 18, 2020)

Not every where










						Face masks no longer required in California’s Orange County
					

The interim chief health officer of Orange County, Calif., lifted the requirement for the public to wear face masks — days after his predecessor resigned amid criticism, and even death threat…




					nypost.com


----------



## ranfunck (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You just don't get it, you and your IQ cant see this for what it is.
You go a head and put your little mask on go hide under your bed and piss your self.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)

Mask Mandates Are a Public Health Menace
					

Jared Polis, the Democratic governor of Colorado, thinks those of us who oppose scientifically dubious, constitutionally suspect and dangerously overbroad face mask mandates are \



					www.unz.com
				




From another thread .....









						Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
					

Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...




					www.factcheck.org
				




It is true, however, that the government will pay more to hospitals for COVID-19 cases in two senses: By paying an additional 20% on top of traditional Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients during the public health emergency, and by reimbursing hospitals for treating the uninsured patients with the disease (at that enhanced Medicare rate).

Both of those provisions stem from the Coronavirus Aid, Relief, and Economic Security Act, or CARES Act.

The CARES Act created the 20% add-on to be paid for Medicare patients with COVID-19. The act further created a $100 billion fund that is being used to financially assist hospitals — a “portion” of which will be “used to reimburse healthcare providers, at Medicare rates, for COVID-related treatment of the uninsured,” according to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services.

Watch the video









						Defending Utah | Social Media: Explosive Reports of Fake Corona Statistics
					

Defending Utah - Think right and wrong not right and left - Social media around the country (and world) is exploding with first hand accounts of three things: 1. Death Certificates being falsely labeled as covid19 and 2. Incredibly low numbers of real sick people 3. Historically low activity in...



					www.defendingutah.org


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2020)

Bobob said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Give me a specific example.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I do.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > If masks work so well why all the state shut downs?
> ...



English much?  You don't think high rise apartments have their own HVAC system?  Your neighbor decides how hot or cold you are?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


 It most certainly does not and there is evidence that is it not healthy for healthy people.   As for not wearing it forever.  That is a lie.   In florida there is a mayor that is requiring social distancing in PRIVATE HOMES...meaning MY home, YOUR home.  NO MORE than 10 people can be in your home.     There will be no end of this in one form or another.    We are all being acclimated to submission to the government.  It will not stop here and it will never end.  As a free american..i have a big problem with this.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

if you are that scared or that ill then stay the hell home.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

ranfunck said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


No, that is what you do when someone tells you that if you don;t wear a mask, you can't buy groceries unless they are delivered.  You can't go to the store for hardware without a mask.   You can't get your prescriptions without a mask.  You are going to be a miserable SOB,much more than you already are, when you find out the realities of the world.  The biggest hoax is that masks are useless to prevent spreading COVID-19.  Catch a clue!

PS:  Don't talk about my IQ until your dumb ass learns to spell!  Hypocrite much?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...


How retarded are you? Medical personnel wear it a lot longer than you would and they seem to do just fine.  That is simply something made up to justify your stupidity or paranoia, whichever rules your world.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> if you are that scared or that ill then stay the hell home.



If you won't wear a mask, stay the hell home and we will all feel better about it.  Why can't you do that?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 18, 2020)

petro said:


> New mask available.
> View attachment 363447
> 
> This is a real mask.
> ...


I ordered two of those.  It started me on the practice of looking for masks of varying degrees of insulting.  If I  must wear a mask send a message.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm looking for a mask that says "fuck black lives". Do I  have to make it myself?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Porthos said:
> ...


That's their job.  And they don't wear it all the time.   Regardless.   IF they said, wear it if you feel you are at risk, and left the rest of us alone, that would be fine.  But we have seen incident after incident of incompetence, corruption, overstating numbers, inconsistencies, making money off our carcasses if they get to say we are infected, the tests are not accurate, the labs are putting out overstated numbers, it was 2 weeks after 2 weeks of promises that we were going to be hit hard and many would die.  Now the numbers keep going down and down when hospitals and labs are called to account and perhaps they are learning how ill conceived it is to try to defraud the federal government.  Doctors and hospitals denied, YES DENIED potentially life saving meds to patients where it may have saved their lives..>They were politicized by blue state tyrants who told them they could NOT uSE HCQ.    CUOMO killed those elderly persons and he should have to facwe charges for that..>he won't but he should have to.    This is not for our health.  If it were for our health then obama would have done something with sars before 100,000 were dead and he.  did.  nothing.   If this were for our health, cuomo for one wouldn't have placed covids with non covids.   IF THIS WERE FOR HEALTH, democrats would not be supporting the aborting of the unborn and the newborn.  THIS is not for health.   THIS is a social experiment.  The mask represents submission.  OBEDIENCE.   As AMERICANS we should not be putting up with this but we have become a nation of cowards.

YOU have a 1/3836 chance of getting covid without social distancing.

you have a 1/852000 chance of having to go to hospital WITH covid.

you have a 1/19.1 million chance of dying with covid.

SOCIAL. EXPERIMENT.  and it will NOT end.   It will be the next thing and the next thing and the next thing.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > if you are that scared or that ill then stay the hell home.
> ...


 Because i am not sick and i don't want to stay home.  YOU STAY HOME, sissy.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I'm looking for a mask that says "fuck black lives". Do I  have to make it myself?


Well i don't know if i would do that but i will wear a trump 2020 mask if i absolutely have to.  I am considering what other steps i can take to put the mask nazis to extra trouble.  I already ask them to repeat themselves...several times.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


Your not staying home could kill me.   I am not sick either with COVID-19.  My staying home does nothing for you,


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > if you are that scared or that ill then stay the hell home.
> ...


 you cowardly twit.   I am ashamed of you as an american male.      Your government has told you to wear a mask.  Aren't you glad they didn't tell you to bend over, stick your head between your legs and your head up your butt.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Yes it does.  it makes doubly sure i don't have to listen to your stupid cowardly mouth.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 18, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


I do. Even though I already had the virus and now donate plasma. Why do you snowflakes cower from a virus?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

Bobob said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


don't tell me you believe that!!  LOLOL    The media is not going to be interviewing this woman very much....they know she is as big a fruitcake as E Jean Carroll.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Porthos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> ...


because of that yellow stripe up their backside.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 18, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


I had the virus and I am a plasma donor. Why not give me an exemption wrist band or card? Stupid for me to wear a mask when my actual blood kills the virus. Just because the Govt asks you to do something doesn’t mean it’s a good idea. I wear a mask to make others feel safe and that’s fair but it’s also stupid as I cannot get them sick.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


Cowardly twit?  Because I don't want to infect my grandson with leukemia?  Because I don't want you infecting him on the way to the hospital for chemo?

You sound as though that task would be easy for you because you have experience with your head up your ass.  You are a fucktard of the highest order!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...



You are the fucking coward.  So scared that wearing mask emasculates you?  I assure you, you will be just as big a dick with a mask on and you are without!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Porthos said:
> ...



The yellow stripe is the mark of your pussy attitude towards being a decent human being.  You are too scared to be seen a human.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Decent human being is subjective. Nancy Pelosi thinks she is a decent human being too. She isn’t.


----------



## Mytwocents (Jul 18, 2020)

I


Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...


In the VERY short amount of time that I have worn a mask, a CLOTH MASK at that, I do find that A) it's like lying in bed with someone,  face to face, and breathing that person's breath, not getting any fresh air . So no, the air isn't FRESH by any means, ,B) especially in Texas heat,(101°-105°...then the heat index and humidity) it's dripping with sweat within a few minutes,  even from putting it on from the beginning of the managed "line" at some stores, so it becomes more of a "cooling cloth" than any sort of "protection ". ...Cloth masks don't offer any protection,  only for the psyche...the only decent mask out there is the N95...and seriously,  tge fatality rate is low...in a couple of months,  the FLU and pneumonia "season " will be on its way...mass hysteria is the true "virus"...and the Marxist MSM and meat puppets,  blm...


----------



## ranfunck (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Spelling doesn't make you smart, you can have a good education and still be a dumb ass you are proof of that.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Apparently i have a bigger one than you do you cowardly ahole and I"M A WOMAN.   Take that admiral off  your screen name you freakin' cowardly pussy.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

Um....where are the rules for this board.  LOLOLOL


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 18, 2020)

I hate stupid cowardly liberals.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm a little late, but welcome to the site, Calypso Jones ! I'm glad you're here.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > if you are that scared or that ill then stay the hell home.
> ...


You are an appeaser and a follower who tries to hide your cowardice behind a cloak of self righteousness. 
You're not fooling anyone.  I know what you are and you disgust me.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


And even if that were true,  so what?


You are weak trash....go ahead and die.
No loss.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 18, 2020)

The problem is that people have been indoctrinated to not take ownership of their own health, but instead put that responsibility on OTHERS.  And to rely on masks, sanitizing everything, pharmaceutical drugs, and of course the coming vaccine.

As the woman in this video says.... the same people who shame those of us who are healthy and choose not to wear a muzzle are often the types who clearly don't take care of their own health, they are eating crap, drinking crap, on pharmaceutical drugs, etc.  I talked about that on this thread.

I differ with her on nutrition, but other than that, she brings up a lot of good points, this is worth watching:


----------



## freyasman (Jul 19, 2020)

buttercup said:


> The problem is that people have been indoctrinated to not take ownership of their own health, but instead put that responsibility on OTHERS.  And to rely on masks, sanitizing everything, pharmaceutical drugs, and of course the coming vaccine.
> 
> As the woman in this video says.... the same people who shame those of us who are healthy and choose not to wear a muzzle are often the types who clearly don't take care of their own health, they are eating crap, drinking crap, on pharmaceutical drugs, etc.  I talked about that on this thread.
> 
> I differ with her on nutrition, but other than that, she brings up a lot of good points, this is worth watching:


Eat well,  get strong,  be healthy..... this is how you keep safe. 

You can't hide from the world.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that people have been indoctrinated to not take ownership of their own health, but instead put that responsibility on OTHERS.  And to rely on masks, sanitizing everything, pharmaceutical drugs, and of course the coming vaccine.
> ...


You don't need a mask,  you need a workout program and some vitamin D.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Yep. People have been brainwashed and have the entirely wrong approach.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > if you are that scared or that ill then stay the hell home.
> ...


You don't give orders in this country.  While in the military you could do that......Now not so damned much........

OBEY.........Fuck that.

The dang cloth masks don't do a damned thing.........I don't care how much they say the spittle does.  I'm over it.

In New York they did all the things told....locked themselves up and it spread like wildfire there..........Imagine that......because it's in the air and goes through FACE COVERINGS....same on the cruise ship.......I said that a long time ago.......

The virus is flat lining there because so many have gotten it.....same as Sweden.......but I guess you aren't noticing that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


You are a fucking moron........I'm an instrument tech and forgot more than you know about shit like this.  I was in the engine rooms that made the ship run so you could turn the wheel.  

High rises have shared air systems.....Positive air flow in the rooms and common returns.....without a high tech filter or ionizer.....it goes right back to the rooms.....

This was proven by a study in Hong Kong in 2003 .........I posted that a long time ago on this issue.  Not only that air current allowed the SARs then to travel building to building which weren't close together.

Air flow is how this is mainly spreading.........how it raped New York.......and why they are flat lining now...........I could show and old report that they say 20% of New York already got the virus by estimates.......but you wouldn't listen anyway.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 19, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Not impressed.  You come across as having the scientific knowledge of a high school dropout.

I was an Engineering Officer of the Watch on BOTH Modified D 600 PSI and 1200 PSI propulsion steam systems, one of the few in the Navy. A such, I could do any job in the plant.  I was a Fire Control Radar Officer and Auxiliary Engineering Officer.  Prior to that I was a Reactor operator trainee Electronics Technician.  I was  Navy recruiter, public school middle and high school Math and Social Studies teacher, and qualified school administrator up through Superintendent, with a Master's degree. Now, in my third career, run a team of civilian contractors for Army recruiting at the command headquarters.  I probably did more in two years than you did in a lifetime, so stop you bragging slacker!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Fuck you..........tomorrow I go to work to get back in a confined space ......we have to act like we are wearing masks for Fuckers like you.........when the heat index is over 100  and has been 114 degrees lately.

It will get sweaty as hell and is like water boarding yourself with sweat..........So let me make this clear.......FUCK YOU.............

I don't give a fuck how many times you say you are superior.,.........I'm out of Fucks to give......This virus  will run it's course......I'm over it.........I'm over people like you destroying this country.......and I'm over mask shaming and virtue signalling.

Now.....iggy me or fuck off.....I don't care......I will go to where these BS OBEY laws are not enforced.......we already are....and guess what.......in those places hardly anyone wears them.....OH FUCKING WELL.

Have a nice Fucking Day .......you miserable shit........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 19, 2020)

To keep from getting banned....not that I give a damn anymore......Admiral is ignored from this point forward......

As he reads this.........FUCK YOU AGAIN.....I don't give a damn how great you are......you couldn't hold my tool bag at work and I've forgotten more than you know.  We put complicated systems online every day at work......I doubt you have a clue.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 19, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


She is also accurate in her depiction of Trump. Every time he flaps, he says or does something that justifies her take on him. Then there is Bolton, who nailed Trump for what he is, an incompetent, narcissistic, abusive charlatan.
If you are willing to overlook those traits, oh well.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 19, 2020)

Bobob said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


I have already given many examples over time and they should be obvious to you. I am not going to repeat myself again.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 19, 2020)

ranfunck said:


> If masks work so well why all the state shut downs?


Many people do not wear masks, clog the beaches, restaurants, bars, clubs, do not socially distance when in large groups, and have your train of thought. This is why states are shutting down again.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 19, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



You don't wear the outside or where there are no other people you stupid MF!

I can't ignore you because it is too much fun you for the fucktard you are!


----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 19, 2020)

Camp said:


> History will define the Trump base of support particularly selfish, enabled, greedy, ignorant, vile, and stupid for waging battles over wearing face masks.


History will define Dimz as baby killers and deniers of children's constitutional rights.  . . 


So. . .


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 19, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


no she isn't.  You guys are so eaten up with hate you can't see straight.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 19, 2020)

I was thinkin about the admiral last night and his ill grandson and I wish your grandson well...and i prayed for his recovery.     Your grandson's safety is your responsibility.  Not mine or anyone elses'. It is your responsibility and yours alone to make sure  he is safe.   There are any number of viruses, and bacterias, germs, whatever that can affect him.  And i know you are greatly concerned for his health and recovery.

so what do you want the rest of us to do.  Wear hazmat suits all over the country so that nothing happens to your grandson?   That's not realistic.  It's like asking all the other children in school to forego their PB&J sandwiches because one child, says his mother, has a peanut allergy.    So i can see where you think everyone else is responsible for your grandson's health.   This idea has been planted in our heads that we all have accomodate one person and change our lives for that one.

Well it isn't realistic.  And it is selfish on your part.   It's not that I am not somewhat sympathetic to your plight.  But that is it.     YOU are the one being selfish.   and self centered.  The world doesn't revolve around just you.  The rest of us have lives to live also and that means you don't dictate to us.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 19, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> I was thinkin about the admiral last night and his ill grandson and I wish your grandson well...and i prayed for his recovery.     Your grandson's safety is your responsibility.  Not mine or anyone elses'. It is your responsibility and yours alone to make sure  he is safe.   There are any number of viruses, and bacterias, germs, whatever that can affect him.  And i know you are greatly concerned for his health and recovery.
> 
> so what do you want the rest of us to do.  Wear hazmat suits all over the country so that nothing happens to your grandson?   That's not realistic.  It's like asking all the other children in school to forego their PB&J sandwiches because one child, says his mother, has a peanut allergy.    So i can see where you think everyone else is responsible for your grandson's health.   This idea has been planted in our heads that we all have accomodate one person and change our lives for that one.
> 
> Well it isn't realistic.  And it is selfish on your part.   It's not that I am not somewhat sympathetic to your plight.  But that is it.     YOU are the one being selfish.   and self centered.  The world doesn't revolve around just you.  The rest of us have lives to live also and that means you don't dictate to us.



No, I want you to mask up. It's not that hard.

Ever seen a kid with a peanut allergy? It is not his mother saying it.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinkin about the admiral last night and his ill grandson and I wish your grandson well...and i prayed for his recovery.     Your grandson's safety is your responsibility.  Not mine or anyone elses'. It is your responsibility and yours alone to make sure  he is safe.   There are any number of viruses, and bacterias, germs, whatever that can affect him.  And i know you are greatly concerned for his health and recovery.
> ...



well i'm not.   so live with it.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Bobob (Jul 20, 2020)

Desperado said:


> View attachment 365240


Heavens to Murgatroyd. Could save your life, though.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 20, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 365240
> ...


yes  being armed could save your life in this day and age not sure about the mask though


----------



## Taz (Jul 20, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> I don't own a mask and don't wear a mask. I also refuse to wear a seat belt if I feel it is unwarranted and I don't wash my hands by the minute nor do I use sanitizers.


No seatbelt is plain dumb. I've been hit twice by cars just randomly coming from seemingly nowhere.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 20, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Being armed could get you killed in this day and age also. The mask is a necessary evil.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 20, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Are you working for BLM/Antifa?   They don't want us armed.   Defund the police and then make sure the rest of us are unable to defend ourselves.     You won't be safe either. Do you have a home?   Let the democrats have their way and you won't.    How do you think the russians felt when their homes were taken from their ownership and they had to accomodate riff raff.  That can be you.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 20, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


I am working for you and me to get a handle on this disease that has mushroomed because you and yours did not listen to the medical experts. If you cannot carry, put it in your car. If you are sick or dead, it won't matter. A mask, social distancing, staying out of clubs, bars, restaurants, beaches is a necessary evil today. Some of you speak of your "civil rights". You have no right to infect other citizens. You have a civil right to wear shoes and no shirt, 
and a shop owner has the right to not serve you.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 20, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


It most certainly has not.   Do you even keep up with latest reports.    The medical profession and i use the term loosely has overstated the number of cases, the severity, the models, EVERYTHING.  If you were honest you would just admit that this is now political.   If this were as terrible as you would have us believe we would ALL KNOW people who have legitimately died FROM COVID.   But we don't.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 20, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


I just had a Biden moment my statement should have read:
Being UNARMED could get you killed in this day and age.  The mask does not do a thing but make liberal hypochondriacs feel better.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 20, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


None of this evil is "necessary".


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> It most certainly has not. Do you even keep up with latest reports. The medical profession and i use the term loosely has overstated the number of cases, the severity, the models, EVERYTHING. If you were honest you would just admit that this is now political. If this were as terrible as you would have us believe we would ALL KNOW people who have legitimately died FROM COVID. But we don't.



You think that if 140,000 people have died, everyone should know at least 1 of those people?  In a country of over 300,000,000?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 21, 2020)

I went to walmart this am to pick up a few things.  NO mask  NO problem. LOLOLOL


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > It most certainly has not. Do you even keep up with latest reports. The medical profession and i use the term loosely has overstated the number of cases, the severity, the models, EVERYTHING. If you were honest you would just admit that this is now political. If this were as terrible as you would have us believe we would ALL KNOW people who have legitimately died FROM COVID. But we don't.
> ...


 i think you just made my point.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 21, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


You have no point. The medical community has correctly stated the number of cases and may have understated them.
What would be their purpose to overstate? Trump has understated the number of cases to cover his ineptitude.
He insists that he has it under control, and who is he kidding? Evidently you. Why would we all know someone who died from the virus? That remark makes no sense. You are listening, once again, to the amateur Trump who has no
idea and who listens to no one except his "gut".
The medical community warned that the virus would get out of control if people flooded beaches, bars, clubs, restaurants, didn't wear masks or social distance and they were correct, as usual. We still have people who refuse to acknowledge that fact even though it has slapped ya on the head. Get off of Trump's bandwagon and into the real
world because he doesn't give a rats ass what happens to you.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 21, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


I am glad that you are an expert on the virus. Being armed could get you killed, pal, if you decide to play Clint Eastwood and the bad guy has a gun also. Just listen to the medical experts since they have been accurate in their virus advice. Stay out of crowds, social distance, and wear a mask. It isn't hard to do and it might save your life.
Listen to the medical experts and not to Trump's "gut".


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 21, 2020)

Your experts have made it up every step of the way.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 21, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Your experts have made it up every step of the way.


Brilliant deduction. Trump thinking, stupid, satisfying, and believable by his uninformed followers.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 21, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Your experts have made it up every step of the way.
> ...


Not a deduction bob.  All you had to do was to pay attention.     Why is what i wear on my face of such concern to you.  You've got your mask. You've got your social distancing.  I don't care to be anywhere around you.  I prefer to be left alone actually.  So exactly what is your problem.  The fact that you're such a pusscake?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 21, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


----------



## Desperado (Jul 21, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Just listen to the medical experts since they have been accurate in their virus advice.


Now that is a joke... the so called experts have been wrong since the get go.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 21, 2020)

As easily as we all rolled over for the masks, puts no question in my mind that whatever 'vaccine' they come up with, the line to get it will be halfway around the planet...won't matter what's in that vial.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 21, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...



Is your point that 140,000 deaths isn't that big of a deal?  If not, I'm not sure what your point actually is.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


These same heroes you want to applaud have killed 173,000 babies in the same amount of time as we've had the Cov with us.    346,000 per year.   I haven't been here long so i don't really know but have you worn a mask for that?
Like black lives matter...are you only interested in some deaths?

People die every year...from flu and everything else.  We've never had to wear a mask before.  Not even when sars took 100,000 before Bronco Bama acknowledge that and did nothing.

And what about Cuomo...do you have anything to say about his policies that put covid patients into nursing homes causing the deaths of thousands?   10 states  that had the  most difficulty with Covid and 40 others that didn't.   Yet we all have to wear a mask.  Doesn't any of this cause even the smallest degree of...oh..i don't know.... curiosity?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 21, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> These same heroes you want to applaud have killed 173,000 babies in the same amount of time as we've had the Cov with us. 346,000 per year. I haven't been here long so i don't really know but have you worn a mask for that?
> Like black lives matter...are you only interested in some deaths?
> 
> People die every year...from flu and everything else. We've never had to wear a mask before. Not even when sars took 100,000 before Bronco Bama acknowledge that and did nothing.
> ...



That was your point in saying, "If this were as terrible as you would have us believe we would ALL KNOW people who have legitimately died FROM COVID. But we don't."?

You haven't been here long, but think you know what "heroes" I "want to applaud."  

I don't wear a mask to prevent non-communicable conditions.  What is killing 346,000 babies per year?  That's too low a number for abortion.  

The SARS outbreak happened in 2003.  Less than 800 people died.  I assume you were actually talking about the H1N1 outbreak in 2009.  Even there, only 12,469 are estimated to have died in the US, not 100,000.  It was something of a different situation.

Yes, the worldwide reaction to COVID has been unprecedented.  I can't explain just why this one has gotten such a severe reaction other than the newness of it.  There are some countries where mask wearing has been common since well before COVID, though, so it's not an entirely new thing.

Cuomo downplayed the virus early on and putting COVID positive people in nursing homes was terrible.  So what?

You seem to have not actually explained your point in stating that everyone should know a person who died from COVID, or perhaps the statement didn't actually make whatever point you were trying to get across.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 22, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


You must be a real macho man because you ain't wearing a mask no matter what, yes? Masks are for pussies.
You ain't afraid of no god damned virus and don't give a shit if you infect someone else. Not your problem.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 22, 2020)

Bobob said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Yep.

It's a hard world; let the weak fall.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 22, 2020)

Bobob said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


only 10 states that had a problem and that's justification for closing down the entire country?   I don't think so.    do you REALLY think democrats care about your health?   LOL   This is political and its goal is to take down this president.   Now you know that the medical profession has been politicized because they denied potentially life saving meds because the governor said so.  What do you think your doctor is doing while he's on the computer for the first 10 to 20 minutes of your appointment?   Where do you think that information goes?  

WEAR YOUR DAMN MASK if you think it helps you.  If you are wearing it, and social distancing you have nothing to worry about from ME.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 22, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


The goal of the Dems is to get a grip on this virus, and nothing more. Your boy only cares about himself.
Trump is starting to get the message about masks or his latest comments bullshit as usual. Probably the latter.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 22, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


I don't care if the president wears a mask. I don't care if you wear a mask.  I AM NOT GOING TO WEAR A MASK.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 22, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


You will wear a mask if you want service in many stores as they move to require masks. You will still be able to go into a Dollar Store.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 22, 2020)

All I can say is that it will be highly amusing and at the same time ironic when all you mask wearers catch the virus .


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 22, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


I'm having no problems.  You  just take care of yourself.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 22, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


----------



## freyasman (Jul 22, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 22, 2020)

Desperado said:


> All I can say is that it will be highly amusing and at the same time ironic when all you mask wearers catch the virus .


Put flour down and take a vacuum cleaner hose with the mask in front of it.......watch the flour disappear into the vacuum cleaner.......but flour is way too big to be compared to Covid.......corn starch isn't even as small.

But hey........it will SAVE US ALL..............PRAISE BE TO THE LIBERAL GODS...........LMAO


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 22, 2020)

These mask wearers, bless their hearts, and it is their prerogative to do so, i don't care...but as i watch you in the stores, you touch your faces!   You pull up your mask to lick your finger to open the produce bag!  You wear the mask under your nose.  It falls off you have your dirty hands all over the front of it putting it on again.  Some of you throw it down in the parking lot, most of you wear it day after day.     You wear that glove in the store, you touch the produce with it, you check out with it, you push your cart to the car and load your groceries touching door handles and you wear it home.    hey....finger tappin' your punkin head, wut AR ya doin'.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 23, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


"Make people wear a mask" is called a law, just like wearing seatbelts, not driving drunk, not going through stop signs, stopping for a red light, etc.
The store wants masks because there won't be any customers without them as y'all get sick or pass the disease on to others. Use some common sense.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 23, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


You are worried about your looks? You look better when healthy and that should be your objective.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 23, 2020)

Not wearing a mask Bob.  You go ahead. I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 23, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Not wearing a mask Bob.  You go ahead. I don't have a problem with that.


Then you will do your shopping at the Dollar Store when the dust settles.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 23, 2020)

No i'm not.  I'm shopping wherever I want. I'm sure you'd like to limit my  shopping but you can't.    You see...there are a lot of stores that are celebrating that some stores are requiring masks...but Bob. I don't even wear a mask in those.  ANd i'm having no  problems Bob.   As i said, you wear it if you feel unsafe.  I"m fine.   Don't worry about me Bob. YOu take care of yourself.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 23, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> No i'm not.  I'm shopping wherever I want. I'm sure you'd like to limit my  shopping but you can't.    You see...there are a lot of stores that are celebrating that some stores are requiring masks...but Bob. I don't even wear a mask in those.  ANd i'm having no  problems Bob.   As i said, you wear it if you feel unsafe.  I"m fine.   Don't worry about me Bob. YOu take care of yourself.


I am taking care of myself when people in my presence wear masks and don't infect others who may infect me.
The spread of this virus is caused by people like you who don't wear masks, don't social distance, clog beaches, restaurants, bars, and go where the crowds are. Enforced laws are coming down the pike, hopefully.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und (Jul 23, 2020)

Lesh said:


> This is what masks are for






Well if a youtube video says so it must be true. fuck science and peer reviewed studies. 

Evaluating the efficacy of cloth facemasks in reducing particulate matter exposure - PubMed. 

*Standard N95 mask performance was used as a control to compare the results with cloth masks, and our results suggest that cloth masks are only marginally beneficial in protecting individuals from particles<2.5 μm.  *




Covid is .1 μm and droplets start at .5 μm.



But hey, youtube!


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und (Jul 23, 2020)

Bobob said:


> I am taking care of myself when people in my presence wear masks and don't infect others who may infect me.
> The spread of this virus is caused by people like you who don't wear masks, *don't social distance, clog beaches, restaurants, bars, and go where the crowds are*. Enforced laws are coming down the pike, hopefully.





If that were true then NY and NJ would be seeing a huge second wave.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 23, 2020)

Bobob said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


No.





Get over it.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 23, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > No i'm not.  I'm shopping wherever I want. I'm sure you'd like to limit my  shopping but you can't.    You see...there are a lot of stores that are celebrating that some stores are requiring masks...but Bob. I don't even wear a mask in those.  ANd i'm having no  problems Bob.   As i said, you wear it if you feel unsafe.  I"m fine.   Don't worry about me Bob. YOu take care of yourself.
> ...



ENFORCED masks.  Now we're gettin' somewhere bob.     DId you have a problem with all those rioting BLM anarchists out in the street together. Do ya THINK that maybe they are the ones passing around the virus and not normal people out here just trying to  live their lives?
Enforced masks...now isn't that interesting.  beaches, restaurants, bars, crowded areas....almost sounds like you're jealous Bob.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 23, 2020)

This is what this is.  We are being made to suffer because of the initial hysteria and incompetence.  These folk are now in the media eye, meaning our eye.  THey have screwed up badly.  So what does a leftist do when they have been caught for incompetence and hoping for a catastrophe, manipulating the numbers, tests, orders, models you name it.     What do they do group?

They.  double.   down.

Remember the guy with the rat cage on  his head...until he agreed that 2 plus 2 equals 5?   That's where we are guys.


----------



## Garden House Queen (Jul 23, 2020)

Bobob said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Bob....why don't you use some common sense. I just came back from shopping today. I went to a variety of stores....all without a mask and I didn't go to a Dollar Store!   Actually....I have not worn a mask from the get go...nor will I. You'd be a perfect candidate for "the railroad cars" ...remember that's what Hitler used.  Sheep conform. There's such an incredible amount of evidence disputing the effectiveness of a mask. No mention has EVER been made about wearing a mask for the common cold or the regular 'ol flu. This mask thing is nothing but BS. Think about it.


----------



## Garden House Queen (Jul 23, 2020)

There's one more point I'd like to make. Statistics say that approximately 60,000 people die from the regular 'ol flu  every year in the US. I'm not saying the Covid-19 is not real...what I am saying is ...."open up the country...let people go back to living a normal life".....yes....a small percentage of people will suffer and possibly perish. If we keep the country shut down ...... our whole world will come crashing down. Literally EVERYONE will suffer in one way or another.  In life , you have to choose the lesser of the evils.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2020)

Porthos said:


> Yes, Wearing Masks Helps. Here's Why
> 
> 
> Politicians argue. Those opposed to mask mandates protest. But meanwhile, growing evidence shows that mask wearing is a critical tool in curbing the spread of the coronavirus.
> ...



Mostly, people don't wear masks because they don't trust leftists as far as they could piss into a windstorm.  Everything is "just this little bit, you're a bad person if you don't", and that's the whole, entire argument in favor of it.  And then a week later, they're back with "just THIS little bit farther".

It's very hard to take people seriously when they insist that we must panic and do anything in the name of stopping coronavirus, when a matter of weeks ago, it suddenly didn't matter because we HAD to have protests and riots, and now OMG! it's SO BAAAAAAD!!!

Can you see why people are skeptical and unwilling to trust like they were months ago?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Porthos said:
> ...



Projection.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2020)

Camp said:


> History will define the Trump base of support particularly selfish, enabled, greedy, ignorant, vile, and stupid for waging battles over wearing face masks.



Let me get right on fretting over what you "know" history is going to do based on how much you want to believe you'll be a "hero" someday, Miss Cleo.  Maybe you could go polish your crystal ball while I work on caring.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Unless an actual cure is developed, wearing a ask will not save any lives. All it does is delay the eventual spread of the virus throughout the entire population.
> ...



Yeah, that's what the news was trying to say about hospitals in Arizona, too, except it's not actually true.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> We do it to save the ignorant, in the hopes that someday they can be redeemed by to voice of Reason. This guy never got that chance:



So I hear you saying, "We must seize control of other people's lives, because we are so superior to everyone!"

Yeah, I'm sure people will go with that . . . just as soon as they stop laughing.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 23, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




There are a lot of patients in ICU's every day of the week- even before the Corona panic.

If they don't have a lot of patients in the expensive ICU's, the hospitals are losing money.  But the ICU's aren't filled up with Corona patients.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Exactly.  There ARE quite a few patients in the ICUs in Arizona . . . but less than half of them are there for Covid-19.  The same is true for regular hospital patients.  That's the part the media leaves out of the story.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 23, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...




Hospital censuses have been down in most places during the Corona panic.

"elective" surgeries like new hips, knees and breasts, cancer screenings like colonoscopies and mammography , other procedures were all cancelled.   Now, these things are being done, and business is picking up.   This is all necessary work.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 23, 2020)

__





						The Peltzmann effect
					






					coldfury.com
				



From the link;
*"The Peltzmann effect*
_Posted on July 22, 2020      by Mike 8 Comments
Unintended consequences._


> _In the 1960s, numerous countries (including the United States) began adopting laws that mandated the use of seat belts. The hope was that this would reduce mortality in motor accidents.
> However, economist Gordon Tullock once quipped that “if the government wanted people to drive safely, they’d mandate a spike in the middle of each steering wheel.” Why would that be? Because of how we respond to risks. If we know that even the slightest accident might impale us on our driving wheel, we would all drive more safely. While it is a strange thought experiment, we can run it in reverse. If one driver knows that all the other drivers are wearing a seat belt while he also wears a seat belt, that driver faces a lower risk level. As a result, feeling safer, that driver acts more recklessly. He exceeds the speed limit, accelerates at a yellow light etc. This greater recklessness, in turn, increases the risks of an accident.
> As a result, there is an ambiguous effect from the regulation. On the one hand, the law reduces risks but it also induces a behavioral response that increases the likelihood of an accident happening. Thus, we must wonder which effect dominates the other.
> The same logic applies to face masks. Imagine a fictitious Canadian economist who, fearing the risk of bringing the virus to a loved one or catching the virus himself, avoids situations that would be too risky for his tastes. He avoids going to the coffee shop for a latte and limits himself only to doing groceries. With everyone being forced to wear a mask, he may decide to go pick up that latte. Technically, the activities of shopping for coffee and groceries are individually less risky with mandatory face masks. However, that fictitious economist now exposes himself to two activities that carry a risk rather than a single activity and so he faces a higher likelihood of catching the disease. Just as with seat belts, we must ask which effect dominates: the risk reduction of masks or the behavioral response?
> ...


_The question of whether or not seat belts, motorcycle helmets, masks, suits of medieval armor, etc save lives might be a fascinating one. It’s probably worth the ongoing research it inspires, I suppose. Ultimately, though, it’s the wrong question. What any and all Americans SHOULD be asking themselves, and constantly, is this: in a supposedly “free” country, with a government whose reach and scope is confined within very explicit limits set by the US Constitution, are ANY such mandates in accordance with those limits? Or do they so flagrantly breach them as to do far greater harm to the Constitution’s continued authority and relevance, thereby harming the nation entire?
Tragically, most of us long ago forgot about just how important that question really is, and no longer care anyway. If they think about them at all, they consider such notions quaint, antiquated, and hopelessly silly—the exclusive province of cranks and fools who are completely out of touch with reality, too thick to really comprehend what government’s true purpose is: to solve every problem, grant every wish, scratch every itch, safeguard every life, and abolish all risk, forever."_


----------



## freyasman (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 23, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > No i'm not.  I'm shopping wherever I want. I'm sure you'd like to limit my  shopping but you can't.    You see...there are a lot of stores that are celebrating that some stores are requiring masks...but Bob. I don't even wear a mask in those.  ANd i'm having no  problems Bob.   As i said, you wear it if you feel unsafe.  I"m fine.   Don't worry about me Bob. YOu take care of yourself.
> ...


More Mask shaming from the  Sheep...........baaaaaaa

Where a cloth mask and go sand some sheet rock.........tell me how it works out for you...........

Liberals......make sheep nervous..........baaaa.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

Garden House Queen said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


No, you think about it. The medical profession says to wear a mask. The virus has spiked due to people not following their instructions-- Mask, social distancing, no clogging of beaches, crowds, bars, clubs, restaurants. All of these recommendations contribute to your safety. I think that the "sheep conform" falls into your lap because if Trump had 
worn a mask and told his followers to do the same instead of poo-pooing the advice of the medical community and many other countries, spend 2 months blaming China, democrats, refusing to acknowledge the severity,
we would not be in the middle of a massive spike in this disease.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 24, 2020)

this is about President Trump.   See?


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 24, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Garden House Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...





I disagree.   Some states with rigorous mask and social distancing requirements also had some of the highest death rates- places like NY.   California did not.

OTOH, states with fewer restrictions like the Dakotas had fewer deaths.

BTW, if Trump had advocated for mask wearing, libs would have said "not my president, not going to do it for his benefit, f him" and not worn them at all.

Just like they fore-goed hand washing after using the can, after Trump advocated it.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...





Polishprince said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Garden House Queen said:
> ...


You are kidding, yes?


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 24, 2020)

Bobob said:


> You are kidding, yes?




Not kidding at all, I have seen the disdain libs have with hand-washing since President Trump advocated for it.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 24, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Garden House Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


This disease that has a survival rate of over 99%?
That disease?


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


Of course, I have a problem with those riots due to the risk and other reasons. I also have a problem with the massive
group gatherings, beachgoers, restaurants, bars, clubs in places where there are no rioters. They were mostly responsible for the spike just as were the rioters and looters.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > You are kidding, yes?
> ...


You have seen the disdain that people have, not  Dems. Many are Trump's socially retarded supporters who never washed after using the toilet. That is what I have seen.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 24, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Bob.   What are you doing lurking in the john?   YOu just said that you abhor the opening of beaches, restaurants, bars.  Bob.....do you have some kind of addiction that you need to work on?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 24, 2020)

We are not in a spike in deaths or hospitalizations.   YOU may be seeing a spike in number of infections but those are because of tests, Bob.  You're a smart guy Bob.  Why are you so obtuse on this??   BOB...you just don't want anyone to have any fun, do you BOB.   NO FUN.   Everyone.  Bob is not happy.   Curb the enjoyment, okay?


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


According to Doctors, hospitals are filling up with virus cases.


Polishprince said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


According to hospital spokespeople, they are short on beds due to the virus spike.

*US Hospital ICUs Filling Up After Another Record-Breaking ...*
www.voanews.com › covid-19-pandemic › us-hospital-...

Jul 10, 2020 - The U.S. reported more than 64000 _cases_ of the coronavirus Thursday, a record high number, _filling up_ intensive care units _in hospitals in_ the ...


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I don't lurk. I pee as do others.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 24, 2020)

Bologna Bob.  People are filling up hospitals becasue they are getting the work done that they have put off.  Frankly i would not seeing as how they managed to off so many people with the virus.  Those that recovered did so in spite of the nurses intentions.   I mean, how much care are you getting if  your nurses are in the hallway working on their next tik tok video.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 24, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...





That's bullshit.   Business is picking up at hospitals but most of the patients in regular beds as well as the ICU are there for the usual heart attacks, strokes, auto accidents and other regular business.  

ICU sections of hospitals existed long before Corona, and hospital need to keep these (expensive) beds filled.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> We are not in a spike in deaths or hospitalizations.   YOU may be seeing a spike in number of infections but those are because of tests, Bob.  You're a smart guy Bob.  Why are you so obtuse on this??   BOB...you just don't want anyone to have any fun, do you BOB.   NO FUN.   Everyone.  Bob is not happy.   Curb the enjoyment, okay?


You go and have fun and damn the evidence. The fun ends where the virus spike begins.

*US Hospital ICUs Filling Up After Another Record-Breaking ...*
www.voanews.com › covid-19-pandemic › us-hospital-...

Jul 10, 2020 - The U.S. reported more than 64000 _cases_ of the coronavirus Thursday, a record high number, _filling up_ intensive care units _in hospitals in_ the ...


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You are correct. The medical profession is full of shit, yes?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 24, 2020)

> Bob. What are you doing lurking in the john? YOu just said that you abhor the opening of beaches, restaurants, bars. Bob.....do you have some kind of addiction that you need to work on?
> Click to expand...





			
				bob said:
			
		

> I don't lurk. I pee as do others.



so Bob.  how do you know that these people not washing their hands are trump supporters?    Are you questioning people in the john, Bob?   This is not a good idea, Bob.   This is what the cops look for. This is why over zealous guys lurking in the john land up in a bloody pulp on the john floor.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> > Bob. What are you doing lurking in the john? YOu just said that you abhor the opening of beaches, restaurants, bars. Bob.....do you have some kind of addiction that you need to work on?
> > Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 24, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > We are not in a spike in deaths or hospitalizations.   YOU may be seeing a spike in number of infections but those are because of tests, Bob.  You're a smart guy Bob.  Why are you so obtuse on this??   BOB...you just don't want anyone to have any fun, do you BOB.   NO FUN.   Everyone.  Bob is not happy.   Curb the enjoyment, okay?
> ...



Hospital census was DOWN during the height of the Corona panic in New York and elsewhere.  Hospital were laying off as people put off their prostrate operations and boob jobs.   The vast majority of the 64000 positive corona cases are being treated or not treated at home (most cases of corona require no treatment)


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



It was based on Florida Department of Health numbers, as I recall.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 24, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...




I disagree.  Some people need ICU treatment.   If you are in a Democrat hell hole city and some guy comes up and shoots you so he can take your money, the ICU isn't a bad place to be.   Better than the morgue.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 24, 2020)

Bob nobody is responsible for your paranoia but you.
Grow a set of balls and live life. time to come out from under your bed.  There is a carnival that is setting up to open Friday and there are people like you bitching about it.  Why are they complaining?  If they don't like it no one is forcing them to go to it


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 24, 2020)

Bob is a sourpuss.  Bob doesn't want anyone to have any fun since he is incapable of any joy.


----------



## Camp (Jul 24, 2020)

We just need the weather to become a bit hotter and the virus will disappear. People, women, men, pictures, radio.  No, person, woman, man, camera, movie.


----------



## ranfunck (Jul 24, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Bob is a sourpuss.  Bob doesn't want anyone to have any fun since he is incapable of any joy.


It seems he gets his joy in the men's room


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 24, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> so Bob.  how do you know that these people not washing their hands are trump supporters?    Are you questioning people in the john, Bob?   This is not a good idea, Bob.   This is what the cops look for. This is why over zealous guys lurking in the john land up in a bloody pulp on the john floor.



Traditionally, that's certainly the case.

But now that homosexuality has been largely "normalized" in America, even giving a gay guy a rough time over his behavior in public latrines is considered a "hate crime".


----------



## ranfunck (Jul 24, 2020)

CNN Reporter Caught Removing a Mask
					

CNN Reporter Caught Removing a Mask




					153news.net


----------



## ranfunck (Jul 24, 2020)

Here you go Bob








						MIRROR: Proof that many facemask are completely useless, with the exception of the N-95
					

Source:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqRL1GXu5DE&feature=youtu.be   This video proves why wearing facemask is practically useless in stopping the ’spread of Covid-19’.  Yet, you are allowed to wear a facemask made from ANY material is proof that the focus here is NOT  about public safety.




					153news.net


----------



## ranfunck (Jul 24, 2020)

One more for ya Bob
Face Masks - A Change of Ways


----------



## ranfunck (Jul 24, 2020)

They are lying to you Bob








						Positive Tests Everywhere ~ No Negative Reporting Allowed!
					

Positive Tests Everywhere ~ No Negative Reporting Allowed!




					153news.net


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 24, 2020)

For some people using their brain means pain.   They don't like the pain so they avoid using the brain. It's just like exercise.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well, stop recalling and start linking, because - no offense - I don't accept anyone's recollection as hard fact.


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You disagree with the medical people who are on the firing line, yes?


----------



## Bobob (Jul 24, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


Hospitals are being overwhelmed with virus cases. Do you watch Fox news?


----------



## buttercup (Jul 24, 2020)

ranfunck said:


> CNN Reporter Caught Removing a Mask
> 
> 
> CNN Reporter Caught Removing a Mask
> ...



I've seen others like that too.  It's always "rules for thee but not for me" with these lying tyrants.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 24, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I do on occasion but that doesn't necessarily mean i believe their source anymore than i would believe CNN.  We are way past the time Bob when the american public can take what they hear on the news to the bank.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 24, 2020)

This isn't about the transmission of a virus. It is about Much much more.









						Dehumanizing and Demonizing Skeptics Who Don't Wear Face Masks - The New American
					

You might not think of yourself as an axe murderer. But, according to today’s liberal-progressive propaganda, if you don’t wear a face mask in public you’re definitely, probably akin to an axe murderer. By Dennis Behreandt




					www.thenewamerican.com
				




"

Mask wearing is not about stopping the transmission of a virus. It is, instead, about much more. Masking is about control and coercion, it is about psychological manipulation and conditioning, and it has a religious component, something that has been addressed by _The New American_ already and that will be the subject of additional scrutiny in the future. But masks are also about identifying, classifying, and separating people: specifically those who are now controlled or willing to be controlled, and those independent and freedom-loving Americans hold fast to the Jeffersonian ideals of 1776 who cannot be controlled. For the latter, those now identified by the researchers cited by _Newsweek_ as having the “Dark Triad” traits, it is about dehumanization and demonization.

By separating the mask wearers from the mask doubters, the fear propagandists have created a population that they are now smearing as psychologically defective, and prone, therefore, to social violence. They are thus, at the very least, defective humans. Worse, they are subhuman, not worthy of inclusion in the mask-wearers’ future “new normal.”

This creates conditions where it is dangerous to be someone who refuses to wear a mask. Illinois governor J.B. Pritzker, a radical leftist, is explicit on this point. If you don’t wear a mask, he says, “You’re endangering everyone around you. The enemy is you.”

That kind of irresponsible talk is dangerous, and it puts people at risk. In fact, already people have been attacked by authorities for not wearing masks. In May, a mother was violently attacked by police in a New York subway for not “properly” wearing a mask. Other examples abound. In Miami, the city has gone so far as to create a special police team dedicated to cracking down on people not wearing masks.     

~~~~

JUst like Saudi Arabia, those burqa clad women going around beating women for not wearing the burqa.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


I’m at work at lunch, so this is very preliminary: Workbook: Public

Hopefully that works. I normallydo things on the pc, not my phone.
There are plenty of articles about Florida icu usage if you do a search


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 24, 2020)

FLORIDA: Death Related to a Gun Shot Wound and Deaths from Weeks Ago Are Suddenly Counted as COVID Deaths in Official Mortality Reporting
					

The miscounting and fraudulent numbers related to the China coronavirus just keep coming.  Unrelated deaths are being counted as COVID-19 related and deaths from days and weeks ago are suddenly being attributed to today’s COVID-19 mortality counts. A CBS12 team in Florida reported: A 60-year-old...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




Florida gun shot deaths and covid deaths WEEKS ago suddenly counted covid deaths official mortality reporting.

yeah.  Don't tell me these bureaucrats aren't politicized and weaponized.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yeah, um, that's missing some rather important information points, which you seem to be filling in by making assumptions.

How many of those ICU patients are in ICU for Covid-19?  What is the standard availability in those ICUs?  What is the optimal availability in those ICUs, according to the hospitals themselves?  What are their contingency plans in the case of full ICU capacity?

Sorry, I don't trust "articles about ICU usage" any more, because virtually no one is even pretending to be serious, objective, and fact-based at this point.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Which assumptions am I making? I pointed out icu usages as they were reported. I feel confident at least a significant portion of those were COVID related, but I don’t know how many fewer ice beds are being used by non-COVID patients than normal. I hope those hospitals don’t regularly operate at capacity, but can’t say for certain.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



"I feel confident at least a significant portion . . ." is an assumption.  Also, mentioning this in a thread about Covid-19, in a post that also says, "Slowing the spread can be important", etc. tells me you're assuming that the ICU population is largely because of Covid-19.

I can't speak for Florida, but I know the hospital population - and ICU population - in Arizona was about 30% from Covid-19, when I last checked at the beginning of the week.  The other 70% were there for something else, whether or not they were positive for Covid.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



None of those things were things I had said in my previous posts.  You appeared to be making assumptions about what you believe I was assuming.   Further, the number of ICU's at capacity went up in Florida pretty significantly over a short period.  It seems likely to be at least partly COVID-related, given the situation, but if you want to dismiss it as merely assumption, go ahead.

Is there a particular percentage of people in the ICU for COVID that has to be reached before you think trying to slow the spread is important?


----------



## Desperado (Jul 24, 2020)

This guy gets it


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 25, 2020)

What is this talk of slowing the spread? Weren't we interested in flattening the curve?  NOW it is slowing the spread??    Next thing you know they'll be telling us to wear the mask to show solidarity with the very people who are withholding life saving meds cause the governors tell them too...oh


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> What is this talk of slowing the spread? Weren't we interested in flattening the curve?  NOW it is slowing the spread??    Next thing you know they'll be telling us to wear the mask to show solidarity with the very people who are withholding life saving meds cause the governors tell them too...oh



This far along and you don't know that flattening the curve IS slowing the spread?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 25, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > What is this talk of slowing the spread? Weren't we interested in flattening the curve?  NOW it is slowing the spread??    Next thing you know they'll be telling us to wear the mask to show solidarity with the very people who are withholding life saving meds cause the governors tell them too...oh
> ...


\
No it isn't.   Flattening the curve was to keep hospital crowding down..which NEVER HAPPENED.   slowing the spread is wearing the mask.

Wise up guy.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 25, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


They constantly change their terminology so thinking folks are always playing catch up with their nonsense. It's a time waster.
Better to just ignore them completely. You know it's all going to be bullshit anyway.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 25, 2020)

I have young men from my area, wanting to earn extra money so they work in my shrub beds and gardens.  I don't mind. I am glad to be able to provide them with some extra cash especially if they are hard workers.    We talk about government intrusion, the future of this country, freedom, liberty, the MASK.    They think it is BS.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 25, 2020)

I went to Spec's a little while ago and one of their employees came into the humidor while I was getting cigars and offered me a mask. I told her *"No thank you, I'm heterosexual." *and went on with the rest of my shopping.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2020)

Calypso Jones said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...



Keeping hospital crowding down...by slowing down the spread of the virus.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 25, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




There is no crowding of hospitals.    And possibly never was.  I refer to NY.   All those extra portable hospitals, the ship.  Most not even used.   Those that were, minimally.

There is no surge.  There is misrepresenting numbers but we are now at a number of hospitalizations and those that are TRULY from covid deaths at no more than late march BEFORE the promised viral apocalypse.


----------

